# التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2008)

*تبرز قضية التحرش الجنسي مرة أخرى للسطح مع قدوم الأعياد، وفى ظل تنامي الخوف من تكرار حالة السعار الجنسي الذي شهدته منطقة وسط البلد، وهو الأمر الذي انعكس على الأسر التي لن تسمح معظمها إلى بناتها بالخروج في العيد بعد أن أصبح الشارع غير آمن. وفي نفس الوقت مازالت الدراسات والندوات والفاعليات التي تناقش أسباب هذه الحادثة مستمرة خاصة أنها كسرت تابوه الجنسي الذي كان يعد من أكبر المحرمات والتي لا يجب النقاش عليها. والتحرش الجنسي في الشارع مشكلة تنمو يوما بعد يوم، فهو لم يعد مقتصرا على الألفاظ الخارجة والجارحة، بل بدأ يأخذ أشكالا متعددة تشترك كلها في سمة أساسية هي العدوانية والتسبب في الشعور بالانتهاك وعدم الأمان.  
أرجعت الدكتورة نادية صادق حالة التدني الأخلاقي إلى ذكورية المجتمع الذي يسخر كل شيء من أجل    الرجل وإسعاده، ناهيك عن استيراد المفاهيم الوهابية التي لا ترى المرأة سوى أنها جسد لا عقل، شكل لا مضمون، مظهر لا مخبر، دمية لا كيان يشعر ويفكر. وقالت أن هذه الحادثة كشفت زيف الصورة المثالية للمجتمعات العربية، وفضحت الأسرار التي كان المجتمع الذكوري العربي يخفيها ورائها ويعدها من حرمات البيوت التي يجب أن لا تكشف على أحد . وأضاف أن المجتمع الذكوري حاول إبراز صورة المجتمع الفاضل، الخالي من الرذائل !، والذي يحمل إرث ديني كبير يحظر على أبناءه ممارسة الفحشاء وأن أفراده يبتعدون - طوعا عن ما يسميه الرذيلة. واستطردت انه خلال السنوات الخمس الماضية، ومع الانتشار الشديد للإنترنت وظهور المجتمعات ظهر للجميع أن هذا المجتمع يتعامل مع الدنيا بوجوه عدة ففي إستطلاع للرأي أجرته إدارة موقع القسم العربي بهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية BBC وأتاحت - من خلاله الفرصة للمتصفحين العرب في المشاركة بذكر ما أن كانوا قد تعرضوا لتحرش جنسي في فترة الطفولة، كانت المشاركات بالآلاف واضطرت إدارة الموقع تحت ضغط من كثرة المشاركات إلى نشرها في عدة أجزاء حتى تتمكن من نشرها ما تقدر عليه منها، وكلها تجارب مؤلمة تعبر عن مدى قسوة ووحشية وحيوانية هذا المجتمع الذي كبت غرائز أفراده ومنعهم من ممارسة الجنس بصورة طبيعية فبحثوا عن ما هو متاح، وكان الأطفال في النهاية هم الضحايا. 

أما الدكتور محسن شعلان يقول أن الكثير من الرجال في مجتمعاتنا العربية يشعرون بالمتعة في الحديث عن مغامراتهم الجنسية، ويجد الكثير منهم لذة فائقة في إيهام سامعيهم أنه خبير جنس من طراز رفيع، وبأن فحولته تجعل النساء تتهافتن عليه، ويداعب مخيلة الكثير من الرجال صور شتى عن نساء، لا يتحركن إلا بأمر صاحب السلطان الذي يأمر فيطاع. وأضاف إنها ثقافة شعبية عربية رائجة في عصر الانحطاط هذا، ويمكن أن تكون نتاج حالة القمع الاجتماعي، التي تبالغ في منع الحديث في مسائل الجنس، وتضع القيود عليها كما يرجع البعض هذه الفحولة المزعومة، لنتاج حالة القمع السياسي التي تجعلنا لا حول لنا ولا قوة، لذا يلجأ البعض إلى تعويض حقوقه السياسية المغتصبة، بمثل هذه المبالغات الجنسية التي تنطوي على حد من تزوير الخيال، أكثر مما تنطوي على تزوير الواقع نفسه.

قالت الدكتورة ملك رشدي استاذ علم الاجتماع والانثروبولجى بالجامعة الامريكية أن التحرش وسيلة يعتبرها يستخدمها بعض لاثبات ذكوريتهم التي تغير مفهومها عن الماضي كثيراً حيث كان الرجل يتحلى بمقيم وصفات للشجاعة والمسئولية والذود عن المرأة عن الخطر لكن ارتبط هذه المفهوم حاليا بالجنس وقدرات الرجل. واكدت أن المجتمع اصبحا ذكوريا صرف لدرجة انه يلغى وجود المرأة في مجالات عديدة وتصبح وكأنها خلقت فقط من اجل خدمة الرجل. وأضافت أن التحرش الجنسي يقصد به التهديد الجنسي أو تلبية لطلب مقابل جنسى ويقوم على الاستفزاز العدوانية والسيطرة على الموقف وحذرت من وجود مناخ عام يسمح بنوع من هذه الممارسات. 

أما الدكتورة فاطمة خفاجي خبيرة لدى مؤسسة المرأة والذاكرة قالت أن التحرش هو سلوك جنسي غير مرغوب فيه ويشمل اللمس وطلب خدمة جنسية ويأخذ أشكالا متعددة: شفهي وتصرف غير مرغوب في يحمل طبيعة جنسية ويرجع إلى عدة أسباب هي: عوامل فردية مثل خلل في الشخصية وهناك العلاقات اسرية مثل تاريخ العنف بالعائلة والمستوى الاقتصادي وأخيراً توجد العوامل المجتمعية المتمثلة في تقبل المجتمع لهذه الظاهرة.

وأشارت الدكتورة فاطمة إلى عدة نواقص لمواجهة التحرش هي:
1- عدم وجود اهتمام بجمع معلومات في هذا المجال كما لا توجد مؤسسات تعمل مع النساء اللاتي يتعرضن لتحرش جنسي.
2- التشريع والقانون لا يحد مفهوم لظاهرة التحرش ولا يعاقب الفاعل بجدية وعلى سبيل المثال ينص قانون العقوبات على معاقبة كل من فعل فاضح يخل بالحياء ولا تزيد السنة عن سنة أو غرامة 300 جنيه وهنا لا يوجد اشارة واضحة إلى التحرش. 
3- استمرار التعامل مع جسد المرأة كأنه ملكية عامة ومشاع فهو ملك لوالدها وأخوها ثم لزوجها وتدفع المرأة حياتها في احيان كثيرة لمجرد الشك في سلوكها.
وطالبت الدكتورة فاطمة من جمعيات المرأة تقديم بعض الخدمات للتعامل مع هذه الازمة تبدأ بتعريف التحرش الجنسي ووجود لخدمة الخط الساخن وإعادة تأهيل المرأة التي تعرضت لتحرش 
ومساعدتها قانونياً. 

ويرى مركز النديم للتأهيل النفسي أن المذنبين في حق هؤلاء النساء والفتيات اللاتي تعرضن للتحرش الجنسي في الشوارع لا يقتصرون على الشباب الذين مارسوا هذا التحرش وإنما يضمون أيضا رجال الأمن المتواجدين بالمكان والذين لم يتعودوا حماية المواطن بعد أن أصبح جل مهمتهم هو الهجوم على المواطنين وحماية النظام.. وحيث أن أحدا من رجال الحكم أو نسائه لم يكونوا متواجدين في هذا الحدث فقد اعتبرت الشرطة أن الأمر لا يهمها بل أن رجال الشرطة قد يشاركون بعضا من هؤلاء الشباب موقفهم في ضرورة دفع النساء بعيدا عن الفضاء العام بعيدا عن الشارع. كما يضمون أيضا بعض أصحاب الفتاوى من رجال الدين وغيرهم ممن يركزون على المظهر والملبس والشكل ويحملون النساء مسئولية كل ما وصلت إليه البلاد من حالة تردي وانحطاط، ورأى المركز أن التركيز المتزايد على أهمية ما ترتديه النساء والفتيات وإصدار الأحكام على المظهر وكأنه الدليل على حسن الأخلاق أو فسادها يبعث برسالة واضحة للرأي العام بأن المرأة مسئولة عما يحدث لها إذا لم تنصاع لأوامر هذا أو ذاك الشيخ أو صاحب الفتوى.
بجد ربناااااااا يرحمنا من الافكار المتخلفه التى ما زالت تسيطر على عقول بعض الناس :smil8:*


----------



## assyrian girl (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*thx alot for your important topic
God bless you​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for your important topic
> God bless you​*



ميررررسى يا حبيبتى  لتعليقك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## fredyyy (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*وماذا تنتظرين من شباب لا يعرف الله *

*وقد شحنت عقائدهم والفضائيات بكل ما هو نجس *

*فإن خلا القلب من أفكار الله المقدسة فسيمتلئ بكل ما هو نجس*

*وأمام هذا السعار الشهواني يجب أن نجعل بناتنا أكثر تحصيناً بمظهرهم وألفاظهم*

*فحياتنا العملية وعلاقتنا بالمسيح تجعلنا ُنمجد الله وُنطفئ سهام إبليس الملتهبة ضدنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *وماذا تنتظرين من شباب لا يعرف الله *
> 
> *وقد شحنت عقائدهم والفضائيات بكل ما هو نجس *
> 
> ...



اشكرك اخى العزيز فريدى على تعليقك الاكثر من  رائع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## نشات جيد (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

 ربنا موجود ربنا يحفظكم  جمعيا ​


----------



## just member (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*يا جماعة الموضوع دة بقى معمم تقريبا بس المشكلة دى من اية بس
من المجتمع ولا الحكومة ولا العادات ولا التقاليد
على العموم اهى كلها بقت مش ملكنا علشان نقدر نغيرها لان كل حاجة فى ها البلد اصبحت اسلامية بحتةوعلشان كدة تلاقيها مختلة 
حتى شهوات الشخص نفسة اصبحت بتربطة بعادات ملهاش  لزمة 
وزى مانتو عارفين طبعا ان الممنوع مرغوب
مقدرش اقول ان ربنا يحافظ على كل اخواتى 
موضوع جميل اشكر تعب محبتك *


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا من كل شر .. والقانون حالياً قد اوجب عقوبات مشددة للتحرش الجنسى سواء*

*بالكلام او اللمس .. ولكن نظراً لخوف السيدة او البنت التى تعرضت للتحرش من ان تسوء سمعتها فى عدم*

*اتخاذ اجراء قانونى ضد ذلك الانسان البذىء الذى تعدى عليها .. ولكن نطلب من ربنا والهنا القدوس الحى*

*ان يحوط على اولادة ولا يتعرضوا لاى أذى .. وشكرا ليك يا دونا على الموضوع الرائع دة والهام جداً*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



نشات جيد قال:


> ربنا موجود ربنا يحفظكم  جمعيا ​



اشكرك على التعليق وربنا يباركك .


----------



## فادية (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

التحرش  الجنسي  ظاهرة   واضحه  لتخلف  المجتمع  الذي  يحدث  فيه  
يستاء  الشرقيين   من  الحريه   الموجوده  في   المجتمعات  الاوربيه  لانهم  يفكرون  بها   في  اتجاه  واحد فقط   ومن دون  ان  يفهمو   مضمون  هذه  الحريه  
وعلى فكرة  ظاهرة  التحرش  غير  مسموح  بها في  الغرب  ويعاقب   عليها  القانون  باشد   العقوبات  لانها  تعتبر جريمه  في  حق  انسانيه  الاخر 

موضوع  اكثر  من  رائع عزيزتي  
ربنا  يباركك​


----------



## ملاك فرج (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

بجدربنا يستر على كل المسيحيات فى مصر بجد كل الى بيحصل مهاذل


----------



## ملاك فرج (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

هو المفروض علينا احنا كمسيحيين نعمل ايه علشان نحافظ على اخواتنا وامهاتنا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

++ فى العهد القديم ، فشل العدو فى هزيمة شعب الله ، لأن الله كان معه وكان ينقذه .
+++ فكانت خطة بلعام ، هى تعليم شعب الله الفجور ، لأن الله قدوس ولن يـُعـين الشعب الخاطئ .
++++ وبرغم تحذير الله ، إنساق شعب الله وراء خطة بلعام ، وإنساق وراء الإستهتار ، ثم الخطية ، ورفض مشورة الله وأحب مشورة بلعام .
++++ فترك الله شعبه ، لأنه قدوس لا يتعايش مع الخطية .
++++ فإنهزم الشعب ، وذاقوا المر .
++++++++ هكذا الآن أيضاً ، نذوق المر  ،  فالموضوع ليس أن شباباً يتحرشون ، بل إنها خطة بلعام  التى نجحت ، فإنه يعرف أنه لا يقدر أن يبتلع الشرفاء ، بل فقط الأنجاس ، لذلك دفع أتباعه لنشر الفساد .
+++++ الخطة ، خطة بلعام ، لا يمكن مقاومتها إلاّ بالسلاح الوحيد ، الذى عرَّفنا به رب المجد : الصوم والصلاة .
++++هذه الكنيسة ، لن تبقى لها بقية ،  إلاَّ إذا لجأت للسلاح الوحيد الذى يهزم الشيطان : الصوم والصلاة .
+++++ الصوم أنقذ الشعب وإنتقل الجبل . 
+++++ بدون الصوم الجماعى والتوبة الحقيقية والصلاة المنسحقة والقداسات المتأخرة ، لا نجاة .


----------



## ramy saba (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

موضوع رائع شكرآ ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك ويحافظ على اولاده


----------



## نشات جيد (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

ربنا  معكم  كو نوا حكما كالحيات  وبسطا كالحمام


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *يا جماعة الموضوع دة بقى معمم تقريبا بس المشكلة دى من اية بس
> من المجتمع ولا الحكومة ولا العادات ولا التقاليد
> على العموم اهى كلها بقت مش ملكنا علشان نقدر نغيرها لان كل حاجة فى ها البلد اصبحت اسلامية بحتةوعلشان كدة تلاقيها مختلة
> حتى شهوات الشخص نفسة اصبحت بتربطة بعادات ملهاش  لزمة
> ...



اشكرك على رأيك يا جو جو ...... واصلى للرب ان يحافظ على بناته من كل شر .... وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## وليم تل (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

حقا دونا نبيل
موضوعك قيم وهام ويحتاج للمناقشة وقبل ان استرسل فى الرد
اتمنى ان يقرأة الاخ سياج الذى يقول ان من مميزات تعدد الزوجات هى تقليل الزنا
ومن هنا اقول لم الاستغراب من حالات التحرش الجنسى والاغتصاب فى مجتمعنا ونحن فى مجتمع اسلامى 
يعتبر المرأة مجرد وعاء ومن حق الرجل امتلاك اكثر من وعاء لاشباع رغباتة اما الحياة الروحية فهى ليست فى قواميسهم ولقد سمعت لاحد شيوخهم وفى قناة دينية لفظ استنكار لمن يقول ان النبى يمر على زوجاتة التسعة فى ليلة واحدة وقال انها احدى معجزاتة وهى قوة الفحولة وكعاداتهم اعطى مثل من العهد القديم بالنبى داود وقال انة يمر على 100 امرأة فى ليلة واحدة
فهذا هو منطقهم اختى العزيزة ولهم كثير من الحجج لتبرير شهواتهم وتشبهم برسولهم الكريم
ودمتى بود


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

احبائى ثقوا دائما انكم فى حدقة عينه 
واخى اطلب منك ان تنظر لاختك فى المسيح والى اى 
امراة 
انها اختك وامك 
والرب يحافظ علينا من كل شر وشبه شر


----------



## mera 002 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

يارب تحافظ على بناتك المسيحين  

حتى ينقضى العمر الى حضنك وبين يديك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

(((( بس المشكلة دى من اية بس
من المجتمع ولا الحكومة ولا العادات ولا التقاليد))))
+++بالقطع ليست من العادات والتقاليد ، بل إنها ضد ذلك تماماً
+++++ بل إن العادات والتقاليد ، تتفوق على أخلاقيات بعض الشرائع ، بل وتعتبر إدانة لها .
+++  إبحث عن المستفيد .


----------



## jesus.my.life (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

بجد انا الموضوع دة خانقنى مش بسبب الى حصل فى وسط البلد والحادثة الشهيرة بس الموضوع نفسه
الشاب بيستفاد اية من التحرش 
طيب لو مش عامل اعتبار للبنات يعمل اعتبار لربنا ويخاف على اخته
بس نعمل اية شباب طايش


----------



## mera 002 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

الحكايه  انه بيبقا فى حجات دخيله على  مجتمعنا فكل البنات بتبقا عوزه تجرب حتى الولاد بيبقوا عوزين يجربوا  الى بيشفوه وبيقروه فى النت  هو ده السبب  وان مجتمعنا بيمنع حتى الكلام فى الموضيع الجنسيه


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



christ my lord قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا من كل شر .. والقانون حالياً قد اوجب عقوبات مشددة للتحرش الجنسى سواء*
> 
> *بالكلام او اللمس .. ولكن نظراً لخوف السيدة او البنت التى تعرضت للتحرش من ان تسوء سمعتها فى عدم*
> 
> ...



طبعا من المهم جدا ان يكون القانون صارم وواضح فى مثل هذه القضايا 
 ميرررسى يا يوساب على تعليقك المهم وربنا يحمى بناته من كل شررررر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



فادية قال:


> التحرش  الجنسي  ظاهرة   واضحه  لتخلف  المجتمع  الذي  يحدث  فيه
> يستاء  الشرقيين   من  الحريه   الموجوده  في   المجتمعات  الاوربيه  لانهم  يفكرون  بها   في  اتجاه  واحد فقط   ومن دون  ان  يفهمو   مضمون  هذه  الحريه
> وعلى فكرة  ظاهرة  التحرش  غير  مسموح  بها في  الغرب  ويعاقب   عليها  القانون  باشد   العقوبات  لانها  تعتبر جريمه  في  حق  انسانيه  الاخر
> 
> ...



فعلا عندك حق يا حبيبتى فالحريات الشخصيه تحترم فى الغرب ولها من القوانين التى تحميها وتجعل الكل يحترمها ......ميرررسى يا فاديه وربنا يباركك يا قمررر .


----------



## شريف 141 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

الموضوع جدير بالاحترام والمناقشه لان الهدف الحفاظ على المجتمع من الرزيله والحريه الشحصيه حق للفرد
وليس بالقانون وخده نحمى هذه الحريه والتحرش الجنسى انتشر فى مجتمعنا بصوره كبيره لاسباب كثيره منها
ملابس الفتيات-بنطلونات جينز ضيقه جدا تبرز جسد الفتاه مثيره -وكزلك البلوزات - المكياج - وغيرها
الفتاه مسئوله عن هذا المظهر وهو جزء من المشكله
القنوات الاباحيه  من الاسباب الرئيسيه للمشكله
الصراع الاقتصادى جعلنا ننسى او نتناسى تربيه ابنائنا
دخول المفاهيم الغربيه على مجتمعنا الشرقى 
البعد عن الدين من اقوى الاسباب التى اددت لهذا التحرش الجنسى
اما السؤال عن عدم هذه الظاهره قى اوربا مثلا فده يرجع للعلاقات الجنسيه المباحه فى اى مكان فى اى زمان مع من تشاء  
مثلا الشاب يستطيع ان يستضيف صديقه له بشقته وحدث بينهم علاقه جنسيه 
اذا لماذا التحرش الجنسى
الزواج المبكر للشباب يساهم فى القضاء على التحرش الجنسى مع التمسك بتعاليم الدين
وحسن التربيه والثقه فى ثقافتنا ومجتمعنا وعدم اللجوء لثقافه الغرب


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



ملاك فرج قال:


> بجدربنا يستر على كل المسيحيات فى مصر بجد كل الى بيحصل مهاذل



فعلا يا ملاك ربنا يستر على بناته ....ميررسى على مرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



ملاك فرج قال:


> هو المفروض علينا احنا كمسيحيين نعمل ايه علشان نحافظ على اخواتنا وامهاتنا



بجد سؤالك ده مهم جداااااااا يا ملاك ويمكن محتاج موضووع لوحده .
والحقيقه انا بشجع جدا النشاط فى الكنيسه والترابط ما بين الاسر فى المجتمع الكنسى وده بيكون له دور كبير فى نشر التوعيه ما بين الاسر وبناتهم لكل شىء من طريقة اللبس وحتى التصرف فى المواقف المختلفه اللى ممكن تقابلهم فى الشارع  .
عموما الموووضوع اللى طرحته رائع ويحتاج لكثير من المناقشه وانشالله نطرحه ونتناول الاراء فيه .
شكرا يا ملاك ربنا يباركك .


----------



## فونتالولو (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

سلام الرب يسوع 
الموضوع حلو اوي ربنا يحافظ علينا من العالم واولاد العالم لان ده مش عالمنا  
ربنا يحافظ علي كل البنات المسحيه ويحميهم بقوه الصليب


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

_*بصراحة البنات هما السبب لو البنت لابسة لبس محترم مفيش فيه اي عثرة عمر ما حد هيكلمها​*_


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

سؤال: هل المهم هو القلب الطاهر أم المظهر الخارجى؟

جواب:  (1) عندما نصادف شيئين صالحين ونافعين، فلا نلغى أحدهما بحجة زيادة أهمية الآخر، بل نعمل بالقاعدة الذهبية التى قالها الرب: [تعملوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك] (مت 23:23). 
(2) والقلب والمظهر الخارجى يتأثران ببعضهما، لذلك فإن الرب عندما يطالبنا بالجهاد من أجل نقاوة القلب فإنه لا يلغى الاحتياج للنقاوة الخارجية أيضاً، إذ يقول: [نق أولاً  داخل الكأس والصحفة لكى يكون خارجهما أيضاً نقياً] مت 23:25، أى أن الجهاد فى تنقية القلب سيثمر أيضاً فى نقاوة الخارج، إذن فإن الداخل والخارج مرتبطان ويتأثران ببعضهما سلبياً وإيجابياً. صحيح أن الهدف الأعظم هو  نقاوة القلب ولكن ذلك لا يجب إتخاذه حجة للسلوك الخارجى الفاسد. 
(3) الخارج هو التصرفات الشخصية وشكل الملابس، وهذه لا يمكن تغييرها بدون تغيير الفكر والقلب، لأنه مكتوب: [تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانك]رو12 :2، إذ يجب أن تكون البداية هى الرغبة فى حياة التوبة، ثم تؤدى تلك الرغبة إلى تجميع الإرادة لعمل كل ما يمكن لبلوغ هذا الهدف.  
(4) وتغيير شكل الأزياء والملابس هو أبسط الأمور،  إذ لا يستغرق سوى دقائق معدودة، بينما الجهاد من أجل نقاوة  القلب والفكر والجسد فإنه يستغرق مشوار العمر كله بدون توقف، إلى درجـة أن بولس الرسول بعــدما كــرز للعالم كـله، نجـــده يقـــــول: [أقمع جسدى وأستعبده حتى بــعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنــــا  نفسى مرفوضاً] 1كو 9 :27، إذن فالجهاد من أجل نقاوة الجسد والفكر لا يتوقف إلى النفس الأخير. فهل بعدما عقدت العزم على السلوك فى حياة الجهاد الروحى والتوبة الحقيقية  التى ستستمر طوال العمر كله، أرفض عمل هذا الشئ البسيط والممكن لى بكل سهولة، بحجة الوصول أولاً إلى القمة فى نقاوة القلب؟ إن هذه هى إحدى خداعات العدو الخبيث الذى يمنعنى من عمل الشئ الممكن حتى لا أعمل أى شئ نهائياً . شئ نهائياً ، بينما الله لا يطالبنا بأمور صعبة أو مستحيلة ، فهو لا يطالبنا بقتل الشيطان والخطية ، بل فقط بالجهاد ضدهما بكل قوتنا وبدون إستسلام إلى النفس الأخير . 
        (5) ثم إن المسيحية لا تفرض علينا أزياء متطرفة تلغينا وتخفى شخصيتنا عن الأنظار، بل إن المسيحية ترفض ذلك أ لأنة يحمل شبهة التستر على إنحراف السلوك ( تك 28: 14-19) ولكن المسيحية تطالبنا فقط بالحشمة . 
الملابس المحتشمة تعطينا كرامة وبهاءً  وجمالا ً ، لذلك تختارها الملكات وزوجات الرؤساء ، أما الملابس الفاضحة فهى للسفهاء .

(6) والأزياء والملابس ليست بلا معنى، بل إنها ترسل للآخرين رسالة ذات معانى... إن الملابس  تتكلم[/COLOR]:●فهى تخبرك عن مهنة صاحبها إن كان عاملاً أو جندياً أو ضابطاً بالشرطة أو بالجيش، أو إن كان رجل دين ، وتحدد لك دينه أيضاً. ●كما أن أزياء الملابس تتكلم عن شخصية صاحبها:
أ- فتقول عن أحد الأشخاص: "أنا أحب البساطة".    
ب- وتقول عن آخر: "أنا أحب العظمة والفخامة والكبرياء"، حينما يرتدى جاكتة منشية وكرافتة حمراء ونظارة سوداء وخواتم ذهب . . . إلخ  .    
 ج- وتقول عن ثالث: "أنا شخص مرهب ومؤذى".
د- وتقول عن رابع : "أنا متعاجب بنفسى"، عندما  يرفع ياقة القميـص ويشمـر أكمامـه بمبالغة ويفتــح أزرار صدره......الخ.
هـ- وتقول عن خامس: "أنا روح يسكن فى جسد، ولكنى بروحى وبجسدى أخضع لأوامر إلهى، أنا متزن وعاقل ويمكن الثقة بى، أنا أريد أن أعيش فى أســرة مستقرة ويكون لـــى أطفـال أحبهم وأتعب لأجلهم وأرعاهم بعيونى".   
و- وتقول عن سادس: "أنا جسد ولا أهتم بالروح، أنا أبحث عن المتعة الجسدية واللهو الرخيص فقط لا غير"، وذلك للشخص الذى يعلن بإعلانات مبالغ فيها عن وجود هذا "الجسد"، وعن إهتمامه الزائد بإظهاره، سواء بالملابس العارية أو بالملابس اللاصقة. ●وهذه الأزياء التى تعلن عن جسدانية صاحبها، هى تقول أيضاً للناس عن إستعداده لتلبية طلبات المتعة واللهو الرخيص، وهذه الأزياء يسميها الكتاب المقدس : [زى (ملابس) زانية] أم 7: 10.

سؤال: ولكنى لا أقصد من ملابسى كل ذلك،إنها مجرد موضة؟

جواب: الذى يرتدى- بدون قصد- ملابس ضابط أو رجل دين بينما هو فى الحقيقة ليس كذلك، فإن المجتمع لا يسامحه عن ذلك ولا يقبل منه حجة أنه لم يكن يقصد ذلك، فما دمت قد إرتديت زى الضباط فأنت تقول للناس عن نفسك أنك ضابط، ولا يفيدك أن تتحجج بحجة أنك لـــم تكن تقصد ذلك، هى حجة مرفوضة لأن القانون لا يحمى المتغافلين.
●وكذلك- مع الفارق طبعاً- فإن الذين يرتدون  ملابس زانية فإنهم يقولون للناس أنهم يطلبون المتعة الرخيصة، حتى لو كانوا ليسوا كذلك فعلاً. وهم الذين يتحملون المسئولية عندما ينظر الناس إليهم بصفتهم طالبى متعة رخيصة.
● وعندما تسقط الموضة فى هاوية هذه الملابس، فهل أظل متعلقاً بها؟ وهل لا توجد موضات أخرى جميلة وأنيقة … وطاهرة●ومرات كثيرة نسمع الإهانات توجه إلى إسم المسيح القدوس بسبب ارتداء بعضنا لهذه الملابس، والمسئولية تعود علينا نحن لأنه مكتوب: [اسم الله يجدف عليه بسببكم] رو 2: 24 ، وهذه المسئولية تصل إلى حد الدينونة: [ويل لذلك الإنسان الذى به تأتى العثرة] مت 18: 7.

سؤال   : ولكن الكثيرون يفعلون هكذا  ؟
جواب : لن يحاسبنا الله بناء على ما يفعله الأكثرية ، بل بناءً على أوامره هو ، وبناءً على ما يفعله كل واحد شخصياً : [ كل واحد سيحمل حمل نفسه ] 
فالعقيدة الصحيحة الإلهية لا تتوقف على عدد أتباعها ، لانه مضى وقت  لم يكن فيه أحد يؤمن بالعقيدة الصحيحة إلاّ سبعة ألآف شخص فى العالم كله ( 1 مل 18 : 19) ، بل وحتى لو ترك الجميع عبادة ربى وإلهى يسوع المسيح ، فسأظل أنا وحدى متمسكاً به لأنه هو الحق ( يو 6:14) ، ولأننى عالمٌ بمن آمنت ، عن يقين وعن خبرة عملية ، وليس بكلام الناس ولا بعزوة عددهم ، لذلك فإنه:- [ ينبغى أن يـُطاع الله أكثر من الناس ] أع5: 29 .++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
منقول من نبذة :- سؤال و جواب حول الآية : [مجـــدوا الله في أجسادكـــم وفي أرواحكــم] 1 كو6: 20 ، بمنتدانا الشامل هذا .


----------



## ثاوفيلس (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*سلام ونعمه 
اسمحولي اني اقول رايي
انا شايف الحل في شيئين
1: الشباب يتجه لربنا اكتر ويصلي ويصوم علشان يقدر يدوس على شهوات الجسد ويسمو بالروح
2: البنات نفسهم يلبسوا لبس معقول ويقدروا ان في شباب عنده كبت جنسي نتيجه للتعليم الخاطئ
ربنا يسلم الجميع ويقوي الجميع ويقيم الجميع من خطاياهم امين*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

الأخ الحبيب توفيلس
+++ لى تعليق صغير ، وهو أنه يوجد فارق بين : " الكبت " ، وبين قمع الإنسان لشهواته ولرغباته .
+++ الكبت يكون نتيجة أن النفس تريد ، بكل رغبتها ، ولكن قوة خارجية تمنعها ، مثل قوة المجتمع .
+++ بينما قمع الإنسان لرغباته ، هو أن تكون النفس ذاتها هى القوة المانعة .
+++ الذى يحب الطهارة : يقاوم الخطية ، ويجاهد ويتصارع مع شهواته ، ويتعب ، ولكنه لا يتعرض للكبت ، لأن القوة المانعة هى من داخله ، بل وحتى حاول المجتمع أن يدفعه للنجاسات ، فإنه سيحارب المجتمع وسينتصر عليه ، لأنه مقتنع بما يفعله .
+++ والظروف الصعبة ، مثل البطالة ، التى تمنع الشباب من الزواج ، هى من فعل الشيطان ، الذى يريد أن يسقطنا فى النجاسة لكى يبتلعنا ، لأنه لا يبتلع إلاَّ المتنجسين . ++ فإنها حرب مع الشيطان ، الذى يضغط على شهواتنا لكى تنفجر وتدمرنا ، فيبتلعنا .
+++ والله سمح بأن يتصارع الخير والشر ، إذ قال دعوهما ينميان معاً ، لكى يختار الإنسان مايريده ، بكل صدق وتصميم ، لكى تكون المحاكمة -- يوم الدينونة -- محاكمة عادلة ، لأن الفعل الناتج عن الترهيب  والإجبار ، لا يستوجب العقاب . ++ كما أن الفعل الناتج عن الإغراء والترغيب ، لا يستحق المكافأة .
+++ وأما الذى نفعله ، برغم الظروف المعاكسة ، فإنه هو الذى يعبر عن حقيقة رغبة الإنسان .

++++ نقطة ثانية ، وهى أننا لسنا وحدنا فى المعركة ، بل تساندنا نعمة الله ، وتعضد ضعفنا ، فتعطى جهادنا قدرة على الإستمرار ، برغم الظروف المحطمة . ++ وتعطينا الإنتصار فى النهاية . ++ الله لا يطالبنا بقتل الشيطان والخطية ، بل بالجهاد بكل قوتنا ، لكى تكون لنا المكافأة العظيمة . ++ بصبركم تقتنون أنفسكم .


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++ فى العهد القديم ، فشل العدو فى هزيمة شعب الله ، لأن الله كان معه وكان ينقذه .
> +++ فكانت خطة بلعام ، هى تعليم شعب الله الفجور ، لأن الله قدوس ولن يـُعـين الشعب الخاطئ .
> ++++ وبرغم تحذير الله ، إنساق شعب الله وراء خطة بلعام ، وإنساق وراء الإستهتار ، ثم الخطية ، ورفض مشورة الله وأحب مشورة بلعام .
> ++++ فترك الله شعبه ، لأنه قدوس لا يتعايش مع الخطية .
> ...



نورت الموضوع بتعليق رائع يا مكرم ... ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## سيزار (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

ربنا يحافظ على ولاده امين يارب

صدقينى الموضوع دا بيرجع الى ان الشاب بيكون مريض او به عله ... ولكن مش كل الشباب جلهم مرض .. المرض قادم من الخارج وهو الحاله الاقتصاديه للبلد وخاصتا مصر .. الحال عيضه خالص على الشباب .. ولا يقدر على تحمل المسئوليه .. اذا . الشاب لا يملك ما يخاف عليه والدنيا سوداء فى وجهه .. عشان كده .. هو بايع نفسه حتى ولو تحرش جنسى او سرق او قتل ايضا

ربنا يحمينا ويعدل الحال ان شاء الله

وعلى فكره احنا شبابنا المسيحى قوى ولا يقع فى هذا الفخ مهما كانت الحياه امامه ونشكر ربنا على كدا 

وشكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

شكراً لكِ أختى الحبيبة دونا نبيل 

+++ وإسمحوا لى بتكرار التركيز على أن أصل المشكلة ، ليست مشكلة شباب متأزم -- فالأزمات موجودة دائماً ، ولا تصل بالأمور إلى هذا الحد -- بل إنها مشكلة جهات تدفع للفساد بطريق كثيرة ، لكى تصطاد فى الماء العكر والملوث .

+++ فشبابنا -- نحن -- ليس هو الذى يتحرش ، ولا حتى شباب الآخرين المعتدلين ، بل المدفوعين بأفكار خاطئة ، تحلل لهم الحرام ، وتهيئ لهم أنهم يقدمون خدمة لله بمثل هذه الأفعال .

+++ فلكى نسير فى طريق الحل الصحيح ، يجب أن نحدد المرض تحديداً صحيحاً  ، وأنا أعتقد أن المرض هو خطة التجويع والتنجيس ، وأن صانعها هو الشيطان ، وبالتالى ، فلا حل لها  إلاَّ بوسائل مقاومة الشيطان .


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



ramy saba قال:


> موضوع رائع شكرآ ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك ويحافظ على اولاده



ميررسى يا رامى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



نشات جيد قال:


> ربنا  معكم  كو نوا حكما كالحيات  وبسطا كالحمام



ميررسى يا نشأت لمرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا دونا نبيل
> موضوعك قيم وهام ويحتاج للمناقشة وقبل ان استرسل فى الرد
> اتمنى ان يقرأة الاخ سياج الذى يقول ان من مميزات تعدد الزوجات هى تقليل الزنا
> ومن هنا اقول لم الاستغراب من حالات التحرش الجنسى والاغتصاب فى مجتمعنا ونحن فى مجتمع اسلامى
> ...



ميرررررسى يا وليم على تعليقك الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> احبائى ثقوا دائما انكم فى حدقة عينه
> واخى اطلب منك ان تنظر لاختك فى المسيح والى اى
> امراة
> انها اختك وامك
> والرب يحافظ علينا من كل شر وشبه شر



تعليق رائع مش غريب على شخصيه رائعه زيك يا انجى .....ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



mera 002 قال:


> يارب تحافظ على بناتك المسيحين
> 
> حتى ينقضى العمر الى حضنك وبين يديك



ميرررسى يا ميرااا على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## رائديوس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء السلام لكم ونعمه .
الموضوع ده  طبعاً  مهم بالنسبه لاي راجل او ست .الواحد فعلا بيخاف علي اخته ولا مراته  من الافعال دي والي سيطرت وملت الشارع .
بس انا شايف ان سبب انتشار هذه الظواهر .هو الفساد الذي اصاب المجتمع حيث اغلب الاجهزه في المجتمع اصابها الفساد والي السبب فيه المجتمع بالكامل من افراد واجهزه ونظام 
اذن ما هو الحل  للقضاء علي هذه الظاهره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
* القضاء علي الفساد .
** رفع المستوي الاقتصادي للشعب المطحون ده.
***الارتقاء بالتعليم .
***القضاء علي المخدرات .
وشكراااا*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*موضوع جريء ومهم 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## بيتر الطهطاوى (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

انا شايف ان موضوع التحرش الجنسى ظاهر بشكل جامد ودة بسبب البطالة والادمان اللى اصبح حاجة عادية
جدا مع الشباب . وانتى يا اختى لازم تحافظى على نفسك بمظهرك اللائق كبنت للسيد المسيح 
وانا وانت  كاولاد نحافظ على اخوتنا فى البيت .

وربنا يحافظ علينا جميعا(ان كان اللة معنا فمن علينا)
      (Pero)


----------



## ارووجة (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*عنجد بقت حاجة تقررف وتقرف كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر...
مايلحاقوش يشوفو بنت عيونهم بتبقى عليها كل ثانية ويطلعو عليها باسلوب مقرف متل وجهم
حتــــى وهي لابسة ملابس محترررررمة وماشية محترررررم ومالهاش دخل فيهم بيطلعو عليها باسلوب وقح
وحقول حاجة صحيحة انه اغلبية الناس دول (مش هسميهم رجالة لانهم مش رجالة) الناس دول اغلبيتهم مسلمين...بيقولو استغفرا الله العظيم...وهم باصين عليها من تحت لفوق...والبنت بتكون محترمة...
دي حقيقة شايفينها قدام عيوننا وسامعيناا...
بقول مسلمين لان من شكلهم بيبااااانو...ربنا يشفيهم


يلا ربنا يحافظ علينا*


----------



## beshoy+ (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*أكتر    من    رائع   
ربنا  يباركك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

الأخت الفاضلة أرروجة
+++ إسمحى لى أن أقول ، أنه ليس كل المسلمين يفعلون ذلك ، بل إن منهم  ناس محترمين جداً ولا يوافقون على ما يحدث ، بل إن ذلك يحدث -- فقط -- من الشباب الذى يستخدمه المتطرفون ، بأن يملأوا عقولهم بأفكار تبيح لهم فعل النجاسة ، ما دامت ستعود عليهم بإصطياد الساقطات والساقطين ، إلى صفوفهم ، لكى يصنعوا منهم مادة للدعاية لهم ، ليكسبوا تأييداً متزايداً من الذين يفرحون بمكاسب النجاسة .
+++ ولكن ذلك الحال يقتصر على سقط المجتمع ، أما العقلاء ، من إخوتنا المسلمين ، فيشعرون بالعار من هذا الحال .
+++ لذلك رجاء عدم التعميم .


----------



## ارووجة (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

اخي انا قلت الاغلبية اغلبيتهم  ماقلت كلهم
بعرف انه اصابع ايدي مو متل بعض في ناس هيك وناس هيك بس الاكترية منهم نحنا شايفين وعارفين


----------



## georgesal001 (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

يا رب ارحم,
سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

أختنا الحبيبة أرووجة 
صلى أنتى من أجلى ، وآسف إن كنت قلت كلمة جافية .


----------



## ارووجة (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> أختنا الحبيبة أرووجة
> صلى أنتى من أجلى ، وآسف إن كنت قلت كلمة جافية



اخي مافي شي...كان مجرد سوء تفاهم مش اكتر
يمكن انا مابعرف احكي مصري كتير علشان كدة مفهمتش علياا :t33:
وكل عام وانتا والجميع بخــــير
ربنا معــــك ^_^


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> (((( بس المشكلة دى من اية بس
> من المجتمع ولا الحكومة ولا العادات ولا التقاليد))))
> +++بالقطع ليست من العادات والتقاليد ، بل إنها ضد ذلك تماماً
> +++++ بل إن العادات والتقاليد ، تتفوق على أخلاقيات بعض الشرائع ، بل وتعتبر إدانة لها .
> +++  إبحث عن المستفيد .



ما وراء كلامك قد وصل يا  أستاذ مكرم وفعلا قديماً لم نكن نسمع عن مثل هذه  الحوادث وكانت العادات والتقاليد تحترم وتفرض نفسها على أخلاق الناس ......ميررررسى لمرورك ولاثرائك للموضوع بما تكتب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## i'm christian (6 مايو 2008)

*اسمحولى اشارك معاكم فى الموضوع ده لانه بجد يضايق ..
انا مش عارفه هل فى كل مكان فى مصر بيحصل ده ولا لا ؟
بس اظن انه بيحصل مش بس فى القاهره 
وخلونى احكيلكو عن حاجه انا بشوفها كل عيد
بعد الكنيسه بالليل وقداس ليلة العيد بيقفو الشباب
فى الشارع بره الكنيسه على الصفين ويبدأوا يضايقوا البنات
الغالبيه العظمى منهم مسلمين بس كمان مع الأسف فيه مسيحيين ؟؟؟
مش بس بالديناميت والكلام ده كمان بتوصل لمد الايد ....:budo:
بجد انا مش قادره اوصفلكو اللى بيحصل وكميه الخناقات اللى بتحصل 
بسبب الحكايه دى 
لكن كل اللى اقدر اقوله ان ربنا يرحمنا ويكشف عن عينيهم علشان يعرفوه





*​


----------



## gameey (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*-موضوع قيم جدا ولكن كل الكتاب كتبوا عنة وارجعوة الى مرجعيات مختلفة الا واحدة وقد اهملوها وهو المرجع الدينى الذى يعزز زكورية الرجل وان الانثى ناقصة عقل ودين وانها سلعة او من ضمن الكماليات وتركوا الجوهر وفضيلة العفة وركزوا على النقاب والحجاب ونسيوا ان الانسان عندة غريزة الاستطلاع ولكن هل اولادنا وبالزات بناتنا هم على وعى بهذة الحياة اتمنى ان يطبقوا وصايا المسيح من العفة والطهارة والحشمة -----------طوباك ايتها التوبة يا من جعلتى الزناة بتوليين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



شادى ميلاد قال:


> بجد انا الموضوع دة خانقنى مش بسبب الى حصل فى وسط البلد والحادثة الشهيرة بس الموضوع نفسه
> الشاب بيستفاد اية من التحرش
> طيب لو مش عامل اعتبار للبنات يعمل اعتبار لربنا ويخاف على اخته
> بس نعمل اية شباب طايش



فعلا يا شادى عندك حق الموضوع ده بقى يخنق وخصوصاً انه بقى زايد عن حده جدا فى الفتره الاخيره ..وأفتكر ان المووضوع ده له علاقه بطريقة التربيه  .
ميرررسى لمرورك يا شادى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



mera 002 قال:


> الحكايه  انه بيبقا فى حجات دخيله على  مجتمعنا فكل البنات بتبقا عوزه تجرب حتى الولاد بيبقوا عوزين يجربوا  الى بيشفوه وبيقروه فى النت  هو ده السبب  وان مجتمعنا بيمنع حتى الكلام فى الموضيع الجنسيه



بتتكلمى فى نقط مهمه جدااا يا ميراا ..وهى ان فعلا الشباب والبنات بقوا  من هواة التقليد الاعمى فى اسلوب الملبس و الموضات الغريبه على مجتمعنا حتى فى استخدام كلمات وألفاظ دخيله علينا غير التصرفات اللى متعودناش عليها  الى جانب ان مجتمعنا فاقد للوعى الجنسى بسبب ان اى كلام  ولو على سبيل التوعيه هو شىء مرفوووض ..ميرررسى يا ميرااا نورتى الموضوع وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



شريف 141 قال:


> الموضوع جدير بالاحترام والمناقشه لان الهدف الحفاظ على المجتمع من الرزيله والحريه الشحصيه حق للفرد
> وليس بالقانون وخده نحمى هذه الحريه والتحرش الجنسى انتشر فى مجتمعنا بصوره كبيره لاسباب كثيره منها
> ملابس الفتيات-بنطلونات جينز ضيقه جدا تبرز جسد الفتاه مثيره -وكزلك البلوزات - المكياج - وغيرها
> الفتاه مسئوله عن هذا المظهر وهو جزء من المشكله
> ...



أسمح لى يا اخى ان  اتفق معك  فى بعض الاشياء واختلف معك فى البعض الاخر.
اتفق معك فى ان القانون وحده لايكفى فى حماية بنا تنا ومجتمعنا من هذه التحرشات فالفتاه يجب ان تكون  ملابسها لا تحفز على مثل هذه الاشياء والشاب ايضاً يجب ان يراعى أن  هذه البنت كاخته فلا يفعل ما يجرح به حيائها .
أما بالنسبه للقنوات الاباحيه فنعود لدور الاسره فى مراقبة الابناء لما يشاهدوه والحرص على التوعيه الدائمه لهم والذى أصبح هناك اهمال فى هذا الجانب بسبب الصراع اليومى و راء الماده  النابع من الضغوط الاقتصاديه كما تفضلت انت وذكرت .

أما بالنسبه لموووضوع  المفاهيم الغربيه ودورها اسمحلى أسالك سؤال 
 ليه  أى جانب سىء فى مجتمعنا  بنقول انه دخيل واننا اكتسبناه من الغرب 
عمرنا ما دعينا اانا ناخد منهم الجانب الراقى من تقدمهم ولا اعترفنا بفضلهم فى اى رقى فى حياتنا .
اختلف معاك ايضاً  فى موووضوع الزواج المبكر لانه له سلبياااته الكثيره التى لا مجال لعرضها الان ولكن بالتاكيد سوف نتحدث عنها فى موووضوع اخر .
نورت المووضوع يا شريف وفى انتظارك دائماً فى كل المواضيع .. ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع حلو اوي ربنا يحافظ علينا من العالم واولاد العالم لان ده مش عالمنا
> ربنا يحافظ علي كل البنات المسحيه ويحميهم بقوه الصليب



فعلا عندك حق وأمين يا رب يحافظ على ولاده فى كل مكان ........ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

++ أشكر الأخت الحبيبة دونا نبيل ، على مجاملتها الرقيقة ، كما أشكرها على فتح هذا الموضع الأهم من كل شيئ آخر ، لأنه مدخل خطير للشيطان .
+++ وأتمنى أن يتثبت هذا الموضوع ، لما فيه من توعية عظيمة ، تتفوق على كل ما صادفناه فى مواقع أخرى ، بل وتتفوق حتى على أنشطة الكنائس ، التى ما تزال تستحى ، حتى تدهورت أحوالنا ، وتلوثت صورة المسيح القدوس ، فإن كان قد قال : لكى يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذى فى السموات  ، فإن العكس هو الحاصل الآن .
+++ فى نظرى : إغتيال القداسة-- شكلاً أو موضوعاً -- أخطر علينا ألف مرة ، من إغتيال الحياة الجسدية الوقتية .
+++ فلا نبكى على الذين ماتوا فى الرب ، بل لنبكى على شبابنا وبناتنا ، الذين تخلوا عن مظهر القداسة ، بحجة أن المهم هو طهارة القلب ، فهذه الحجة هى ضربة شيطانية ، لأن الرب أمر بعدم إغفال الشيئ الصالح بحجة عمل ما هو أهم منه ، إذ قال : [ تفعلوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك ]


----------



## حزين (12 يونيو 2008)

هو اكيد الموضوع دة محصلش صدفة دة بسسب لبس البنات اللى مش كويس وبالذات البنات المسيحيات دلوقتى بقو يلبسوا لبس يكسف ولما بنخش دير بيبقى مكتوب الرجاء الدخول بملابس لائقة وهم طبعا بيعملوا نفسهم مش فاهمين او هما لابس حشمة او عاملين اجانب جو الدير.فياريت كل واحد يقول اخوتة او مامتة تلبس كويس لان بجد بقى منظرنا يكسف دة غير الشتيمة اللى بنسمعها عليهم والواحد بتبقى راسة فى الارض من اللى بيسمعة ومش عارف يرد لان فعلا عندهم حق فى اللى بيقولوة فياريت نحاول نعدل من نفسنا ونرفع من شاننا وربنا يباركم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

++++ أكرر الشكر لأختنا الحبيبة دونا نبيل على هذا الموضوع العظيم الأهمية ، وأشكر أسرة المنتدى العام لتثبيته لأهميته ، كما هو فعلاً .
++++ وهذا الموضوع له جذور ، منذ الثمانينات فى القرن الماضى ، حين كانوا يلقون ماء النار على بناتهم الغير مرتديات للزى الذى فرضوه ، فى نفس الوقت الذى كانت تحث فيه تشجيعات كثيرة لبناتنا ، لكى يرتدوا الملابس الفاجرة ، وكان ذلك جزءاً من خطة شاملة لتدميرنا ، بالتضييق فى التشغيل ، مع التخريب العام ، لكى لا يبقى لنا ولا حتى الفتات ، فيتوقف الحال ، فلا عمل ولا لقمة عيش ولا زواج ، فلا يبقى للشباب إلاَّ الفساد والنجاسة ، التى هى باب الشيطان . ++ وقد سمح الله بأن تنجح خطتهم ، كما سبق وسمح للشيطان بأن يغربل المؤمنين، وكما سبق وسمح بأزمنة الإضطهادات الرهيبة ، لغربلة المؤمنين ، لكى يختار الإنسان ، إما الرب فيعبده بقلب صادق ، وإما الشيطان الذى سيمنحه الباب الواسع الذى يبيح له كل شيئ ، وبأسماء كاذبة برَّاقة ، تخدِّر الضمائر المحبة للكذب .
++++ وكأن الله يقول للكل : ما بالكم فاترين ، لا حارين ولا باردين ، إنى مزمع أن أتقيأكم من فمى .
++++ إنه زمان الأبيض والأسود ، فلا مجال للعب على الألوان الأخرى ، ولا مكان للمرائين والمخادين لأنفسهم ، الذين يقولون يارب يارب ، وهم يسلكون بحسب شهواتهم ...... إنه زمان الغربلة .
+++++ فلنحترس لأنفسنا ، لأن الشيطان لا يعطى هذه كلها ، لمحبته فى ضحاياه ، بل لكى يصطادهم فى مصيدته ، كما يصطادون الفئران الغبية بقطعة خبز وجبن . فلنحترس ، لأن الحياة الأبدية أهم مليون مرة من العالم وكل ما فيه . ++ وقصص موت الأشرار ، وما فيها من فزعة وصرخة مكتومة ، يقول أن مليون سنة من الملذات والراحة الجسدية ، لا تساوى هذه اللحظة ، لحظة قبض الشيطان على روح الخاطئ . فلنحترس ، لأن الثمن فظيع .


----------



## moramahfouz (14 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع جميل وبيلمس كل بنت ونفسى فعلا ان يبقى فيه عقاب للناس اللى ما عندهاش دم دى
وبنصح كل بنت ان لو حد قربلها تضربه انا شخصيا بعمل كده


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

+++ نحن لا نعالج الخطأ بالخطأ ، بل بالعقل وبالتصرفات المنضبطة المتزنة ، وكذلك بالمظهر المقدس وبالملابس الغير فاضحة ، لا عارية  ولا  لاصقة ، وبعدم السير منفرداً ، وبعدم السير بقرب هؤلاء المدفوعين من الشيطان وأعوانه ، وبالصلاة أثناء السير ، الصلاة بالمزامير أو بصلاة يا ربى يسوع المسيح .
+++ أما العنف ، فإنه يعطى الفرصة لمن يدينون بعدم الحياء ويجدون الحماية من قوات الظلمة ، كما أنه ضد الوسائل التى يقبلها السيد المسيح ، وبصراحة ، يكون حماقة ، ولامؤاخذة .


----------



## moramahfouz (15 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى  
لو كنت بنت كنت قلت غير كده


----------



## meyer (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*



انت عظيم ليس مثلك يا رب تستطيع كل شي 
        ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

tttttttttt*


----------



## i'm christian (17 يونيو 2008)

*الاخت/ moramahfouz
انا كمان بتمنى يكون فيه عقاب للناس دى
بس حكايه الضرب دى صعبه شويه
لانك ماتضمنيش رد فعل الشخص ده ايه
الانسان اللى يوصل لدرجه انه يضايق بنت فى الشارع
بالطريقه دى تتوقعى انه يعمل اى حاجه
يعنى ممكن يضربها زى ماحصل مع واحده صاحبتى
واحد ضايقها فى الشارع ضربته قام ضربها بالقلم وسط الشارع
انا مش عارفه ايه الحل
بس فى وجهة نظرى الشخصيه ان الضرب مش حل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

+++ الظروف العامة المتحكمة هذه الأيام ، تحمى أولئك ، لذلك ليس لنا إلاَّ التمسك برب المجد بكل قوتنا .
+++ ومن سيكون إعتماده على رب المجد ، ينبغى أن يطيع وصاياه ، وإلاَّ كان إعتماده وإتكاله عليه ، كاذباً .
+++ ومن طاعتنا له ، أن نسلك بالحشمة والتعقل ، فهل إرتداء الملابس النصف عارية أو اللاصقة ، يدل على طاعة المسيح ، أم طاعة الشيطان ؟؟؟؟
+++ وهل التمرد أو الحماقة ، هو طاعة للمسيح ، الذى هو الحكمة ذاتها ، أم طاعة للشيطان المجنون ؟؟؟
+++ فلنصلح طرقنا ، فيكون لنا على المسيح حق ، حق المعونة وحق الحماية :-
 [* إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا ، لن تَأْمَنُوا *] أش7: 9


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*بصراحة البنات هما السبب لو البنت لابسة لبس محترم مفيش فيه اي عثرة عمر ما حد هيكلمها​*_



*أحترم رأيك يا بنت الملك ولكنى اختلف معك فى نقطه وهى أنى فى كثير من الاحياان أرى بنت ترتدى   ملابس لائقه ومع ذ  لك تتعرض للمضايقات .
أشكرك على التعليق ومجال المناقشه مفتووح للجميع ...ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## love my jesus (22 يونيو 2008)

*بجد الموضوع رووووووعه جدا




                                 وربنا يعوض تعبيك​*


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

ربنا موجود
 ربنا يحفظكم جمعيا ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

++++ بخصوص المقارنة بين أن يكون السبب هو الملابس الفاضحة ، أو إستغلال البعض لذلك .
++++ فإننى أعتقد أن السببين موجودان .
++++ ولكن السبب الأول والأهم ، هو دفع البعض --- من المعتقدين بأن تنجيس بناتنا هو عمل مقدس لأنه يؤدى لضمهن إليهم --- لشبابهم ، لكى يتحرشوا فعلياً ببناتنا ، لجذبهن للخطية .
++++ ولكن ذلك العمل الشائن ، يجد له مبرراً ، فى ملابس بناتنا الفاضحة ، التى تصل إلى درجة أنها فاجرة .
++++ وهذه الملابس الفاضحة والفاجرة ، قد تم دفع بناتنا إليها --- منذ أواخر الثمانينات --- بوسائل عديدة ، فى نفس الوقت الذى كانوا يشوهون وجوه بناتهم بماء النار ، إن لم يلتزموا بما يفرضونه هم عليهن من ملابس .
++++++ فالواجب علينا أن نترك هذه الملابس التى تعطيهم المبرر ، والتغطية ، على جريمتهم .


----------



## لينا ادوار (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

ربنا يحافظ على اولادة من عدو الخير 

وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ظافر (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

شكرا لك علي طرح هذا الموضوع و أري أن السبب الرئيسي في ذلك هو ضعف الإيمان أو عدم وجود الإيمان أو وجود تصور للإيمان مغلوط مما يؤدي إلي التجرؤ علي ذلك و غيره فعلي الإنسان أن يصحح إيمانه و يجدده باستمرار في قلبه فإن الجوارح تتحرك بحسب القلب نسأل الله العظيم أن يصلح فساد قلوبنا اللهم آمين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

الأخ الفاضل / ظافر 
++++ أشاركك الرأى ، فقد دخلت المجتمع موجات من اللإفكار الخاطئة ، ما بين خطأ التطرف من جهة ، وخطأ التسيب والإنحلال من جهة أخرى ، ونحن واقعون بين دفتى رحى المطحنة .
+++ الله يرحمنا برحمته .


----------



## sameh7610 (27 يونيو 2008)

*انا بقول مش بس علشان الشريعة اللى بتقود البلد او الحكم او نظام الدوله

او الشعب المسلم او المسيحى

ولكن علشان الانسان نفسه بغض النظر ايه ديانته

تلاقى كتير من المسلمين ناس بصراحة عشرة على عشرة

وناس مسيحين بردة عشرة على عشرة

المشكله فى التربية اولاً والاخلاق اهم حاجة

وعمتا انا فى رأى البلد دى مش هينصلح حالها

الا لما بلد تانيه تحتلها

ساعتها شعب مصر هيكونو رجالة بجد

دة رأى الشخصى 

وميرسى على الموضوع يا باشا​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

+++ التصليح من الخارج ، هو تصليح زائف ، يسقط بمجرد زوال المؤثر .
+++ وذلك المفهوم يتوازى مع ما قاله الرب :- " نقِّ داخل الكأس والصحفة ، فحينئذ يصير خارجهما أيضاً نقياً ."


----------



## ظافر (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

أري أن الإسلام أقدر الديانات علي حل هذه المشكلة لو طبقت تعاليمه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

الأخ الفاضل / الظافر
++++ رجاء الدراسة قبل الحكم ، مثلما يقولون فى المحاكم : (( الحكم بعد المداولة )) ، وليس قبلها .
++++ ولكنى أوجه نظر سيادتك لنقطة صغيرة ولكنها فى غاية الأهمية ، وهى أن المسيحية ليست دين دولة ولا دولة دينية ، بل دين خالص لوجه الله ، يحكم علاقتك الشخصية مع الله ، بكامل إرادتك وحريتك فى الطاعة -- فيكون جزاؤها الأبدية السعيدة -- أو العصيان ، فيكون جزاؤه العذاب الأبدى .
++++++++++++++++++++ المسيحية ، ليست نظام حكم يرغم الشعب على الصلاة وعدم المعاصى ، بل إنها دعوة إلهية لكل إنسان بمفرده ، ليطيع الله بكامل رغبته .
++++++ فحرية الإختيار --- بين الخير والشر --- هو شرط ضرورى لكى تكون المحاكمة عادلة ، فلا عقاب للمخطئ تحت تهديد السلاح ، ولا ثواب للمحسن تحت تهديد السلاح . (( أو أى تهديد مادى آخر ،  فقطع الرزق هو تهديد للحياة ، يتشابه مع قطع الرقبة ))
++ فإن كانت طاعة الله تتم تحت التهديد بسلطان الدولة الدينية ، فقد سقطت العدالة فى المحاكمة الإلهية .
++++++++++++++++++ فإن كنت سيادتك تبحث عن نظام حكم ، فإدرس أنظمة الحكم المختلفة وقارن بينها ، أيها أكثر تلبية لتطلعات الإنسان الحر المحترم الشريف .
++++++++++++++++++ وإن كنت سيادتك تبحث عن الأديان ، فإدرس أساسياتها ، من حيث الأخلاق التى تدعو إليها وتوافقها مع تطلعات السمو والرقى والتحضر ،  وأصدق نتيجة ستحصل عليها من دراسة الشخصية المحورية الأولى فى كل دين ، فإنها القدوة العليا لهذا الدين ، ولا يعقل أن يوجد من هو أسمى منه ، بل بالكاد سيصلون إلى ما وصل إليه هو ، لأنه القدوة والمقياس لهذا الدين .


----------



## ظافر (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

المسألة بسيطة كيف العلاج عمليا بما قلت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

الأخ الفاضل / ظافر 
+++ المشكلة ليست بسيطة ، بل إنها تتكون من مجموعة مشاكل :
1 - جهات تخرِّب المجتمع ، لكى تجوِّع الشعب كله ، لكى تصطاد من تريد بدون فرصة للفريسة للإفلات .
2 - التضييق النفسى وعلى لقمة العيش ، يؤدى للتفكك الأسرى ، فلا ينشأ الأطفال على أخلاق ثابتة ( التعليم فى الصغر كالنقش على الحجر )
3 - تشجيع إعلامى ( النت والدش وكل شيئ ) على التحرر من كل شيئ ، بما فى ذلك الإلتزام الأخلاقى ، بل وحتى الملابس .
4 - تقديم بديل وحيد ، لمن يريد أن يجد لقمة العيش والعمل والزواج ، وهو الإستسلام للتطرف .
++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++ فكيف يوجد حل ؟؟ الحل فى يد الله وحده .


----------



## ظافر (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

أولا التطرف معني اوجده الطغاة لمحاربة معارضيهم و إلا فإن هؤلاء الطغاة أشد محاربة للدين و أشد تطرفا فإن دورهم محوري في نشر الفساد بكافة أنواعه و ليس غيرهم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

الأخ الفاضل الظافر
+++ إننا عندما نستخدم تعبير : التطرف ، فإننا لا نفعل ذلك إنسياقاً وراء السياسيين الذين لا يبحثون إلاَّ عن مصالحهم الشخصية .
+++ بل إن هذا التعبير موجود من قبل التدخلات الخارجية فى منطقتنا  ، منذ حوادث مأساوية قام بها البعض بإسم الدين ، ضد أشخاص مسالمين ، لم يصنعوا لهم -- ولا لغيرهم -- أى إساءة ، فأسمتهم الأجهزة الرسمية بهذه التسمية ، لدرء شبهة الإجرام عن الكل الذى هم جزء منه .
++++++ فما دمنا نبحث عن الحقيقة المجردة ، بهدف حل المشكلة ، فالواجب علينا ألاَّ ندافع عن المخطئ وتبرير خطأه ، بل ليكن الحق فوق الكل ، فوق رأسى وفوق أخى وإبن عمى ، وإلاَّ فلن نصل لأى شيئ .


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> سؤال: هل المهم هو القلب الطاهر أم المظهر الخارجى؟
> 
> جواب:  (1) عندما نصادف شيئين صالحين ونافعين، فلا نلغى أحدهما بحجة زيادة أهمية الآخر، بل نعمل بالقاعدة الذهبية التى قالها الرب: [تعملوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك] (مت 23:23).
> (2) والقلب والمظهر الخارجى يتأثران ببعضهما، لذلك فإن الرب عندما يطالبنا بالجهاد من أجل نقاوة القلب فإنه لا يلغى الاحتياج للنقاوة الخارجية أيضاً، إذ يقول: [نق أولاً  داخل الكأس والصحفة لكى يكون خارجهما أيضاً نقياً] مت 23:25، أى أن الجهاد فى تنقية القلب سيثمر أيضاً فى نقاوة الخارج، إذن فإن الداخل والخارج مرتبطان ويتأثران ببعضهما سلبياً وإيجابياً. صحيح أن الهدف الأعظم هو  نقاوة القلب ولكن ذلك لا يجب إتخاذه حجة للسلوك الخارجى الفاسد.
> ...




*مررروووووور رائع يا أستاذنا ...ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

الأخت الحبيبة / دونا نبيل
+++ ربنا يعوضك عن محبتك وعن  فتح هذا الملف الشائك ، الذى يؤثر فينا بعنف ويهدد مصيرنا كلنا ، لأنه جزء من خطة بلعام الشيطانية ، ومع ذلك نتجاهله أو نهوِّن من أمره .
+++++ فالشباب هم المستقبل ، والشباب القوى فى الإيمان ، يعنى مستقبل مشرق ، والعكس بالعكس .
+++ فإمــّا أن نستيقظ لأنفسنا ، وإمــّا ......


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا عالموضوع أخ مكرم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

الأخ الحبيب /  مسيحي و أفتخر 
++++ هذا الموضوع الرائع ، قدمته لنا أختنا الحبيبة /  Dona Nabil  .
++++ نطلب من ربنا يسوع المسيح أن يعوضها ويبارك حياتها وخدمتها .
++++ وشكراً لك أخى الحبيب .


----------



## dodoz (9 يوليو 2008)

فعلا موضوع مهم جدا و خطير و ربنا يعوضك


----------



## love2be (13 يوليو 2008)

*​*و ماذا تنتظر من شباب يشاهدوا البنات كاسيات عاريات فى الشوارع و الكليات و كل مكان


----------



## nnnnnh (13 يوليو 2008)

لا اظن ان المشكلة في بناتنا فقد تخرج الفتاة بلباس محتشم جدا ومع ذلك يتحرشون بها وذلك من سوء اخلاق مجتمعناو وجود من هم اقرب الى الوحوش من الناس وانصح كل فتاة بان ترد على كل وحش يتحرش بها باقصى ما فيها من قوة لانها هي الصح وليس هو و لا تخاف لان الرب معها اكيد


----------



## fredyyy (14 يوليو 2008)

nnnnnh قال:


> لا اظن ان المشكلة في بناتنا فقد تخرج الفتاة بلباس محتشم جدا ومع ذلك يتحرشون بها .............


 

*لا أعتقد ان الكلام الوارد باللون الأحمر صحيح *

*لأن الفتاة المُحتشمة فتاة تتقى الله *

*فالإحتشام نابع من تقوى حقيقية في السر أمام الله *

*لذلك يحفظ الله الأخوات المحتشمات لأنهم وقَّروا وإتقوا الله في السر*

*فالفتاة التي ُتظهر جسمها من خلال ملابسها *

*عبارة عن دعوة مفتوحة للأشرار لممراسة الشر بالنظر وإن أمكن بالفعل *

*ولا عزاء للمستبيحات*


----------



## love2be (14 يوليو 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا أعتقد ان الكلام الوارد باللون الأحمر صحيح *
> 
> *لأن الفتاة المُحتشمة فتاة تتقى الله *
> 
> ...









*و انا بأيدك فى الكلام ده *​


----------



## صوت الرب (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*




love2be قال:


> *​*و ماذا تنتظر من شباب يشاهدوا البنات كاسيات عاريات فى الشوارع و الكليات و كل مكان


و حتى إن ظهرت البنات بملابس غير محتمشة
هل هذا يعني أن يصير الشباب كالحيوانات يلاحقونهم
ألا يوجد إرادة للشباب ؟
غريب أمرك فعلا ...
و كلامك رسولك " كاسيات عاريات " لا داعي أن تكتبه هنا


----------



## nnnnnh (16 يوليو 2008)

تسلمى اخت nnnnnh  هو دا فعلا المطلوب فى هذا الموضوع الرد بشدة من قبل الفتاة ومش بس كدة كمان لازم اى شاب يبدأ بنفسه ولو شاف اى فتاة بتتعرض لموقف زى كدة لازم يتدخل بسرعة ويحميها ولو دا حصل كتير هيحاول يبقى زى الشاب دا.وانا شخصيا اعرف ناس كتير بتحاول للتصدى لهذة الظاهرة وذلك بأن يبدؤا بأنفسهم اولا​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

+++ يا إخوتى الأحباء جميعاً
++++ لا نريد أن نبرر خطأنا لكى ندين خطأ الآخرين ، فليس هذا هو المسيح : " الحق " .
+++ الأمران خطأ :- البنات المرتديات للملابس الفاجرة ، والشبان الذين ينتهزون الفرصة ليطلقوا ما بداخلهم من فجور مستتر .
+++ المفروض على الجميع أن يسلكوا فى مخافة الله ، التى هى رأس الحكمة .
++++ فبالقياس على أمر الرب فيما يخص التفضيل بين فعل أمرين مقدسين وصالحين ، ولكن أحدهما أكثر أهمية ، إذ قال : [ تفعلوا هذه ، ولا تتركوا تلك ]
+++++ فكذلك بالنسبة لهذين الأمرين الفاسدين ، يجب أن نقول : لا تفعلوا هذه ، ولا تلك .


----------



## SALVATION (17 يوليو 2008)

_ربنا يحافظ على بناته ويحميهم من مؤمرات ابليس وخطاطه
ونقول ايه عميان لقاده عميان
يارب ارفع غضبك عنا
ميرسى كتيير دونا على الموضوع اللى ذاد اوى عن حده​​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



ثاوفيلس قال:


> *سلام ونعمه
> اسمحولي اني اقول رايي
> انا شايف الحل في شيئين
> 1: الشباب يتجه لربنا اكتر ويصلي ويصوم علشان يقدر يدوس على شهوات الجسد ويسمو بالروح
> ...



*فعلا كلامك رائع ولو التزمنا بيه أكيد المشكله هتختفى من أساسها .. ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الحبيب توفيلس
> +++ لى تعليق صغير ، وهو أنه يوجد فارق بين : " الكبت " ، وبين قمع الإنسان لشهواته ولرغباته .
> +++ الكبت يكون نتيجة أن النفس تريد ، بكل رغبتها ، ولكن قوة خارجية تمنعها ، مثل قوة المجتمع .
> +++ بينما قمع الإنسان لرغباته ، هو أن تكون النفس ذاتها هى القوة المانعة .
> ...



*دائماً اضافاتك أكثر من رائعه يا أستاذى  .. ربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



سيزار قال:


> ربنا يحافظ على ولاده امين يارب
> 
> صدقينى الموضوع دا بيرجع الى ان الشاب بيكون مريض او به عله ... ولكن مش كل الشباب جلهم مرض .. المرض قادم من الخارج وهو الحاله الاقتصاديه للبلد وخاصتا مصر .. الحال عيضه خالص على الشباب .. ولا يقدر على تحمل المسئوليه .. اذا . الشاب لا يملك ما يخاف عليه والدنيا سوداء فى وجهه .. عشان كده .. هو بايع نفسه حتى ولو تحرش جنسى او سرق او قتل ايضا
> 
> ...



*أشكرك على مرورك الجميل يا باشمهندس وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> شكراً لكِ أختى الحبيبة دونا نبيل
> 
> +++ وإسمحوا لى بتكرار التركيز على أن أصل المشكلة ، ليست مشكلة شباب متأزم -- فالأزمات موجودة دائماً ، ولا تصل بالأمور إلى هذا الحد -- بل إنها مشكلة جهات تدفع للفساد بطريق كثيرة ، لكى تصطاد فى الماء العكر والملوث .
> 
> ...



*حقاً ما قلت يا أستاذى .... فالتربيه الخاطئه ا لنابعه من أفكار ملوثه هى الاساس وراء تصرفات هؤلاء الشباب ....أشكرك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



رائديوس قال:


> *اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء السلام لكم ونعمه .
> الموضوع ده  طبعاً  مهم بالنسبه لاي راجل او ست .الواحد فعلا بيخاف علي اخته ولا مراته  من الافعال دي والي سيطرت وملت الشارع .
> بس انا شايف ان سبب انتشار هذه الظواهر .هو الفساد الذي اصاب المجتمع حيث اغلب الاجهزه في المجتمع اصابها الفساد والي السبب فيه المجتمع بالكامل من افراد واجهزه ونظام
> اذن ما هو الحل  للقضاء علي هذه الظاهره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*أكيد انت بتتكلم عن نقاط مهمه جداً ولكنى   أشك فى نقطة الجانب الاقتصادى لاننا كثيراً نرى شباب من مستويات عاليه يقومون بمثل هذه الافعال فى الشوارع ويكونون أيضاً على مستوى عالى من التعليم اما بالنسبه للفساد فهى دايره متكامله وجوانبها كثيره وأيضاً للمخدرات دور كبير فى هذه المشكله .. ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل يا رائد وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *موضوع جريء ومهم
> ربنا يباركك*



*ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل ونتمنى أن نرى مشاركتك معانا فى هذا الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



بيتر الطهطاوى قال:


> انا شايف ان موضوع التحرش الجنسى ظاهر بشكل جامد ودة بسبب البطالة والادمان اللى اصبح حاجة عادية
> جدا مع الشباب . وانتى يا اختى لازم تحافظى على نفسك بمظهرك اللائق كبنت للسيد المسيح
> وانا وانت  كاولاد نحافظ على اخوتنا فى البيت .
> 
> ...



*البطاله والادمان فعلاً  من اهم أركان هذه المشكله ..ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل يا بيتر وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## مورا مارون (21 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع رائع*​


----------



## love2be (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

*


صوت الرب قال:




و حتى إن ظهرت البنات بملابس غير محتمشة
هل هذا يعني أن يصير الشباب كالحيوانات يلاحقونهم
ألا يوجد إرادة للشباب ؟
غريب أمرك فعلا ...
و كلامك رسولك " كاسيات عاريات " لا داعي أن تكتبه هنا


أنقر للتوسيع...



لا توجد ارادة للشباب فعلا فى وقتنا الحالى فنحن لدين غزو ثقافى و اعلامى لا نحسد عليه 

اما عن كاسيات عاريات 
فأن لم اهتدى برسولى 
فأهتدى بمن ؟

و لاحظ ان هذا المنتدى ديموقراطى 

اعتقد ان الرسالة و صلت​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

+++ حقاً ، لدينا غزو شيطانى ، من جهتين ، كمثل فكَّى الكماشة : مابين الحرية الغير دينية ، التى تصل للإباحية ، من جهة ، وما بين فكر شيطانى آخر يستفيد من الفساد ، ويدعى أن من حقه ، بل ومن واجبه أن يفسد الآخرين ، بل ويحتفل يبمن يبتلعهم بعد تنجيسهم ، إحتفالاتاً رهيبة ، بلا حياء ، إذ لا حياء فى الشيطان .
+++ فمتى نستفيق !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

يا لحرقة قلبى وانا اقرا هذا الموضوع يا دونا




فعلا لقد اصبحت الشوارع مليئة بالشباب الفاضى 



ولا يوجد فى قلوبهم الا البنات 

سلام المسيح اليك

واتمنى من قلبى السلام لكا اولادنا المسيحيين


----------



## rubuy (25 يوليو 2008)

في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق و لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



ارووجة قال:


> [color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ماهو يا أرووجتى للاسف فى شباب مش بتفرق بين بنت محتشمه فى ملابسها وماشيه فى حالها وبين العكس .. وعلى رأيك ربنا يشفيهم .. نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى وربنا  يبارك حياتك  .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



beshoy+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرررسى يا بيشوووى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*.


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> [size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هو من المؤكد أن فكرة التعميم فكره خاطئه . . أشكرك يا أستاذنا على المتابعه وربنا يباركك​*.


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



ارووجة قال:


> اخي انا قلت الاغلبية اغلبيتهم  ماقلت كلهم
> بعرف انه اصابع ايدي مو متل بعض في ناس هيك وناس هيك بس الاكترية منهم نحنا شايفين وعارفين



*ربنا يهديهم يا أرووجتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



			
				georgesal001;751477[QUOTE قال:
			
		

> ]يا رب ارحم,
> سلام المسيح معكم


[/QUOTE]
*ميرررسى يا  georgesal على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> > أختنا الحبيبة أرووجة
> > صلى أنتى من أجلى ، وآسف إن كنت قلت كلمة جافية .


*كلك ذوق يا أستاذنا .. ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



ارووجة قال:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*عسووووووله ياأرووجتى  ..ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



i'm christian قال:


> *اسمحولى اشارك معاكم فى الموضوع ده لانه بجد يضايق ..
> انا مش عارفه هل فى كل مكان فى مصر بيحصل ده ولا لا ؟
> بس اظن انه بيحصل مش بس فى القاهره
> وخلونى احكيلكو عن حاجه انا بشوفها كل عيد
> ...



*فعلاً دى ملحوظه فى محلها ..ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على المشاركه الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



gameey قال:


> *-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرررسى يا gameey  على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++ أشكر الأخت الحبيبة دونا نبيل ، على مجاملتها الرقيقة ، كما أشكرها على فتح هذا الموضع الأهم من كل شيئ آخر ، لأنه مدخل خطير للشيطان .
> +++ وأتمنى أن يتثبت هذا الموضوع ، لما فيه من توعية عظيمة ، تتفوق على كل ما صادفناه فى مواقع أخرى ، بل وتتفوق حتى على أنشطة الكنائس ، التى ما تزال تستحى ، حتى تدهورت أحوالنا ، وتلوثت صورة المسيح القدوس ، فإن كان قد قال : لكى يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذى فى السموات  ، فإن العكس هو الحاصل الآن .
> +++ فى نظرى : إغتيال القداسة-- شكلاً أو موضوعاً -- أخطر علينا ألف مرة ، من إغتيال الحياة الجسدية الوقتية .
> +++ فلا نبكى على الذين ماتوا فى الرب ، بل لنبكى على شبابنا وبناتنا ، الذين تخلوا عن مظهر القداسة ، بحجة أن المهم هو طهارة القلب ، فهذه الحجة هى ضربة شيطانية ، لأن الرب أمر بعدم إغفال الشيئ الصالح بحجة عمل ما هو أهم منه ، إذ قال : [ تفعلوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك ]



*أن كان هناك من يستحق الشكر فهو أنت يا أستاذنا الغالى لمتابعتك الجميله وأرائك القيمه التى تطرحها فى المو ضوع .. ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



حزين قال:


> هو اكيد الموضوع دة محصلش صدفة دة بسسب لبس البنات اللى مش كويس وبالذات البنات المسيحيات دلوقتى بقو يلبسوا لبس يكسف ولما بنخش دير بيبقى مكتوب الرجاء الدخول بملابس لائقة وهم طبعا بيعملوا نفسهم مش فاهمين او هما لابس حشمة او عاملين اجانب جو الدير.فياريت كل واحد يقول اخوتة او مامتة تلبس كويس لان بجد بقى منظرنا يكسف دة غير الشتيمة اللى بنسمعها عليهم والواحد بتبقى راسة فى الارض من اللى بيسمعة ومش عارف يرد لان فعلا عندهم حق فى اللى بيقولوة فياريت نحاول نعدل من نفسنا ونرفع من شاننا وربنا يباركم



*لا يا حزين أكيد كلامك فيه شىء من الظلم الكبير لبناتنا لان أغلبيتهم مش كده .. عموماً أشكر لك مرورك وردك وربنا يبا ركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > ++++ أكرر الشكر لأختنا الحبيبة دونا نبيل على هذا الموضوع العظيم الأهمية ، وأشكر أسرة المنتدى العام لتثبيته لأهميته ، كما هو فعلاً .
> ...


*طلباااتك أوامر يا أستاذنا​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

أختنا الحبيبة دونا نبيل
+++ أريد أن أشكرك على هذا العمل المملوء وعياً نشيطاً ونشاطاً واعياً ، بصورة لم يسبق لى أن صادفتها ، فلا أجد كلاماً يقدر أن يعبر كما ينبغى .
++++ الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويزيدك فى كل موهبةتامة وكل عطية صالحة ، لمجد إسمه القدوس .


----------



## constantinne (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع المثير والمهم جدا, واحب ان اضيف رايي في احد الحلول ولو كان حل لجزء بسيط من المشكلة. والحل هو التكاتف بين اهالي الحي نفسه للدفاع عن المراة ومنع التحرش الجنسي, وهي من احدى الطرق التي كانت ناجحة جدا في  بلدي, ولكنها للاسف كانت تصدر على نطاق صغير ومن الشباب المسيحي بالنسبة الاكبر


----------



## Kiril (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

انا شايف ان جانب المضايقات الاكبر من المسلمين
و للاسف فيه شباب مسيحي بيعمل كده برضه بس بنسبة قليلة
و الحجاب و النقاب عشان التمييز ضد المسيحيين و سهولة فرز المسيحيين

و التحرش ده اكثر شئ بيضايقني................ما تسيبوا الناس في حالها
و يا سلام لما تشوف واحد عنده اربعين سنه بيعاكس بنت عندها 12 و 13 سنة
بس مش جديدة عليهم...............قدوتهم عمل اكثر من كده


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

moramahfouz قال:


> الموضوع جميل وبيلمس كل بنت ونفسى فعلا ان يبقى فيه عقاب للناس اللى ما عندهاش دم دى
> وبنصح كل بنت ان لو حد قربلها تضربه انا شخصيا بعمل كده



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك وبلاش حكاية  الضرب دى  لحسن تقلب بكارثه ههههههه.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++ نحن لا نعالج الخطأ بالخطأ ، بل بالعقل وبالتصرفات المنضبطة المتزنة ، وكذلك بالمظهر المقدس وبالملابس الغير فاضحة ، لا عارية  ولا  لاصقة ، وبعدم السير منفرداً ، وبعدم السير بقرب هؤلاء المدفوعين من الشيطان وأعوانه ، وبالصلاة أثناء السير ، الصلاة بالمزامير أو بصلاة يا ربى يسوع المسيح .
> +++ أما العنف ، فإنه يعطى الفرصة لمن يدينون بعدم الحياء ويجدون الحماية من قوات الظلمة ، كما أنه ضد الوسائل التى يقبلها السيد المسيح ، وبصراحة ، يكون حماقة ، ولامؤاخذة .



*ردك اكثر من رائع وتستحق التحيه عليه.. ربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

moramahfouz قال:


> > ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> > ماشى
> > لو كنت بنت كنت قلت غير كده


*أنا عارفه ان فى بنات بتعانى جدا من الموضوع ده لكن على الاقل نحافظ على مظهرنا وتصرفاتنا احنا الاول علشان نجبر غيرنا على احترامنا .​*


----------



## i'm christian (11 أغسطس 2008)

*دونا بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على الموضوع ده
بس حبيت اقولك كمان انى كنت فاهمه ان حكايه التحرش دي بتبقى يا اما بالكلام او بمد الايد 
يعنى حاجات زى كدا

بس مع الاسف من يومين بس اكتشفت ان ده مش صحيح
سورى بجد بس انا مش هاقدر احكي تفاصيل لانها حاجه سيئه جدا
كل اللى انا عاوزه اقوله انى بحس ان الولاد بيبتكروا طرق للتحرش بالبنات من خلالها

بجد حاجه مثيره للاشمئزاز
ربنا يرحمنا ويرعى ولاده فى كل مكان​*


----------



## Kiril (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*

الجوع و الشراهة الاسلامية
1-ياريت يتم تطبيق عقوبات صارمة علي المتحرشين
2-رجوع عساكر الدورية مرة تاني "مع ان العساكر اللي بيقفوا قدام الجامعه لمنع التحرش هم انفسهم بيتحرشوا ببنات الجامعة"
3- توعية الفتيات بالمطالبة بحقهم اذا كان احد بيعاكسهم


----------



## Michael mourad (21 أغسطس 2008)

*طيب يا جماعة اسمحولي اضيف علي كلام العزيزة فادية واقول ان سبب المشكلة هو الاتي

توجد حرية في المجتمع الغربي لا يوجد لها ضابط فالحرية هي ان تفعل بنفسك ما تريد اي انه اذا كنت سوف تزني فلا مانع ولكن فيما لا يضر احداً بمعني اوضح ان تكون حالة الزني بعيدة عن الاغتصاب او التعدي علي شخص اخر هذه وجهة النظر الغربية ولكن هذا ليس بالجانب المهم لكي نبحث عن موضوعنا داخله فالامر وان كان متعلق بمفهوم الحرية لدي الغربيين والشرقيين ولكن الحرية ليست نقطة محورية لآن الموضوع بالاحري متعلق بنشأة الشعب وبيئة التربية فالغربيون دائما يرون ان الجنس هو متعه انسانية وهو التعبير الاسمي عن الحب فأن كان هناك حب لابد وان يكون هناك علاقة جنسية والا يبدو الامر امام المجتمع غير طبيعي حتي ولو كان امام الاسرة لكن لدي الشرقيين الذين هم نحن اصحاب المشكلة تربينا ونشئنا علي ان الحب ( شاب وفتاه ) علاقة غير مشروعه وغير اخلاقية خاصة للبنت اكثر من الولد لذلك يبقي كل منهم لديه حياة منفصله عن العائلة بالوجه الاخص ومنفصلة عن اعين العامة بوجه عام فكل منهم لا يستطيع ان يتخلي عن حبيبه ولا يستطيع ان يفصح عن ذلك الامر ومن هنا سأنتقل الي لب المشكلة في الامر وهي كيفية التربية لنضع بعض الاسئلة لنوضح المقصود
1- هل في مراهقتك وجدت اجابات لكل اسئلتك
2- هل في طفولتك وجدت اعداداً كافيه للخوض في مرحلة المراهقه
3- هل تعلمت علميا او كتابية عن المشاعر التي تنموا داخلنا دائما
4- هل تعلمت علميا وكتابية عن المسائل الجنسية
اعتقد ان النسبة الاكبر منا اجابتهم علي هذه الاسئله بـ لا وأتمني ان اكون خاطئاً 
لذلك لا يملك الشاب المقدرة علي التحكم في احساسه تجاه الانسي ولا هي ايضاً تملك هذه القدرة فيبقي دائماً يبحث عن نظرة طوال الوقت الي عيني فتاه وتبقي هي في انتظار كلمة اعجاب من شاب
وليكون كلامي اكثر وضوحا المشكلة ليست مفهوم او منظور الحرية المشكلة هي التعليم الذي تلقيناه في مراحلنا العمرية السابقه
صدقوني ان اكتب هذا عن اختبار في حياتي لم اجرب ان ( اعاكس واحده ) لكني دائم النظر اليهن ولم استطيع التوقف عن ذلك الا بعد ان تعلمت وقرأت ووجدت الاجابات التي ازاحة اسأله كنت اخشي حتي ان اطرحها امام احداً

سامحوني لو طولت عارف اني رغاي وحولتها من رد علي موضوع لموضوع تاني بس سامحوني انا عملت كدا علشان انا حاسس الكلام ده وعاوز اقوله لكل الناس*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *وماذا تنتظرين من شباب لا يعرف الله *
> 
> *وقد شحنت عقائدهم والفضائيات بكل ما هو نجس *
> 
> ...


ربنا يعوضك


----------



## abomaichel (31 أغسطس 2008)

انني ارجع هذا الموضوع الى الحاله الاقتصاديه التى تعاني منها البلد والتي جعلت الشباب غير قادرين على الزواج سواء بسبب عدم قدرتهم على الحصول علي شقه سكنية بسيطة أو الحصول على عمل أو مصدر رزق دائم يوفر لهم الحد الادني للمعيشه وفى نفس الوقت الشباب يمتلك طاقة جنسيه هائلة ومع غياب الوازع الديني فلامفر لهم سوي بتفريغ طاقتهم الجنسية بطريق غير قنوني وهو المعاكسات أو التحرش الجنسي بالإناس فى الشوارع


----------



## هبه السماء (1 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اشكر صاحب هذا الموضوع لشدة اهميته واعتقد ان الكبت الموجود بالمجتمعات العربية هو احد اسباب هذا التصرف وكذلك تخلف المجتمع والذي يعتبر مجتمع اسلامي بحت وافكاره الجاهلة للاولاد والبنات وتشبعهم بهذا التخلف له اثره على تصرف الشخص اضف الى ذلك كلمة حرام التي يسمعوها دائما فكل ممنوع مرغوب


----------



## Kiril (3 سبتمبر 2008)

كلام سليم
بس ده انا شفت واحد بيعتدي علي واحدة لابسة خمار بالايد
و محدش في الشارع كلمه كلمة واحدة ولا زعقله
فكله بيقول انا مالي
و اصبح الموضوع ينتشر بشكل فظيع


----------



## i'm christian (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*طيب انا لغايه دلوقتى مش عارفه 
انا كبنت لو اتعرضت انا او اختى او صاحبتي لموقف زى ده نعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع مراعاه ان فى المواقف دى بجد البنت بتبقى فى موقف لا تحسد عليه
انا مش هاقدر بجد اوصفلكوا الخضه اللى بتبقى فيها ولا الاحراج ويا سلام لو ماشيه مع صاحباتها بتبقى المشكله اصعب فاتمنى بجد حد يقولى نعمل ايه ؟؟؟

حاجه كمان معلش انا بتكلم عن نفسى بس بجد دى مشكله بالنسبالى
الكنيسه اللى انا بروحها علشان اوصلها بمر على مكان كدا عباره عن سوق بكل ما تحمل الكلمه من معنى
يعنى تجاوزات وممكن شتيمه وممكن يحدفونى بالطوب كمان 
حتى لو انا راكبه اى وسيله مواصلات ممكن ده يحصل وبيحصل مش بس ممكن
انا بجد ببقى خايفه بس مفيش فى ايدي حاجه وبقعد اصلى طول الطريق

معلش طولت عليكم بس بجد انا محتاجه حد يقولى اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## bnt elra3y (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الاول بجد موضوع جامد جدا 
ثانى حاجة بجد الموضوع ده زاد عن حده اوى انا عن نفسي ببقي خايفة وانا ماشية فى الشارع بصراحة عشان مش متوقعة رد فعل البنى ادم اللى جى عليا ده هيبقي ايه ..... ده بيبقي باين اوى من بعيد انه راجل كبير ومحترم وفى الاخر تلاقيه رد فعله وحش جدا 
بجد عاوزة حد من الشباب يرد على سؤالى ايه اللى بيخلى اى شاب يعاكس بنت او يعملها حاجة ملهاش لازمة او كلام مش كويس برغم ان ممكن اخته تكون فى نفس الموقف ومتقولوش اللبس ومش عارف ايه 
لالالالالالا ده انا بشوف كتير بيبقو لابسين مجرجرررررررررررر وبرضوا بيكون هو هو رد فعل الشاب تجاهها


----------



## helo kdab (16 سبتمبر 2008)

انا رايي ان المشكله دي ممكن نقلبها لفايده...........ازاي


ان البنات تتعلم ازاي تتدافع عن نفسها يعني كل بنت 
تتعلم اساليب الدفاع واللي شايفه الموضوع صعب تاخد الحل التاني...وهو
مطوه في البنطلون تطلعها وقت اللزوم


----------



## احمد الطائر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ميررررسى **********على الموضوع


----------



## hesseny2000 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع طيب يادونا 
ربنا يباركك 
بس للتحرش أسباب ودوافع وللحقيقة ليس التحرش الوحيد هو تحرش الرجال بالنساء والبنات 
انا رايت بام عيني تحرش اناث بذكر  في الشارع 

والاسباب دي تتنوع بين اقتصادي (وعلي الاقتصاد يام هنغني ونقول يابلاد معدش فيها غير الفول )
وأسباب اجتماعية زي العادات والتقاليد التي تربي فيها كلا من الولد والبنت (يعني فاضل تربية )
واسباب نفسية حضرتك شرحتيه كويس جدا ف الموضوع 

علي الفكرة الموضوع ده 
قريب هنحاول نعمل عن استقصاء رأي وموضوع كويس جديد
ايه رايكم 
دام فضلكم ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل وخطير جدا يا دونا انا مش عارفة هما بيستفيدوا اية من كدا بجد دول بيتعبوا نفسهم وبيجيبوا الاهانة لنفسهم اية فيها لو كل واحد مشى فى حاله ومالوش دعوة بالتانى 

ربنا يباركك دونا


----------



## الوداعة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



come with me قال:


> *يا جماعة الموضوع دة بقى معمم تقريبا بس المشكلة دى من اية بس
> من المجتمع ولا الحكومة ولا العادات ولا التقاليد
> على العموم اهى كلها بقت مش ملكنا علشان نقدر نغيرها لان كل حاجة فى ها البلد اصبحت اسلامية بحتةوعلشان كدة تلاقيها مختلة
> حتى شهوات الشخص نفسة اصبحت بتربطة بعادات ملهاش  لزمة
> ...


_ يسوع المسيح يحافظ على بناتنا جميعاً ، و شكراً لك دونا على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع هذا
_​


----------



## south boy (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب عظيم ف ما تخافو نحنا تحت رعايته


----------



## سحاب الخير (5 أكتوبر 2008)

في الاصل مافي ديانه سماوية بتقبل بمثل هذا النوع من التحرش ولا أي نوع من الانواع لآن كل الديانات تنادي بأسم الامن والامان وهذا اللي بيصير من فئة من شباب من أهلينا ومجتمعنا  ظلوا عن طريق الله ومشوا وراء أهوائهم الشطيانية نسأل الله لهم الهداية وأن يردهم الى جادة الصواب


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> i'm christian قال:
> 
> 
> > *الاخت/ moramahfouz
> ...


*كلام مظبوط واتفق معا كى فى رأيك بالنسبه لموضوع الضرب ده​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > +++ الظروف العامة المتحكمة هذه الأيام ، تحمى أولئك ، لذلك ليس لنا إلاَّ التمسك برب المجد بكل قوتنا .
> ...


*مشاركه رائعه كالعاده . . ربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> love my jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *بجد الموضوع رووووووعه جدا
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> amjad-ri قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا موجود
> > ربنا يحفظكم جمعيا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > ++++ بخصوص المقارنة بين أن يكون السبب هو الملابس الفاضحة ، أو إستغلال البعض لذلك .
> ...


*مرووووووور رائع كالعاده استاذى ..ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> لينا ادوار قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا يحافظ على اولادة من عدو الخير
> ...


*أمييييين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> ظافر قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا لك علي طرح هذا الموضوع و أري أن السبب الرئيسي في ذلك هو ضعف الإيمان أو عدم وجود الإيمان أو وجود تصور للإيمان مغلوط مما يؤدي إلي التجرؤ علي ذلك و غيره فعلي الإنسان أن يصحح إيمانه و يجدده باستمرار في قلبه فإن الجوارح تتحرك بحسب القلب نسأل الله العظيم أن يصلح فساد قلوبنا اللهم آمين


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > الأخ الفاضل / ظافر
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

> sameh7610 قال:
> 
> 
> > *انا بقول مش بس علشان الشريعة اللى بتقود البلد او الحكم او نظام الدوله
> ...


*أتفق معك اخى العزيز الا فى موضوع الاحتلال ده يا سامح لانه بالتأكيد حل وهمى وضعيف فالتصليح لن يأتى الا بتصليح سلوكيات المجتمع والبدء بالمنزل والتربيه الصحيحه .. ميرررسى لمشاركتك فى الموضوع وربنا معاك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > +++ التصليح من الخارج ، هو تصليح زائف ، يسقط بمجرد زوال المؤثر .
> > +++ وذلك المفهوم يتوازى مع ما قاله الرب :- " نقِّ داخل الكأس والصحفة ، فحينئذ يصير خارجهما أيضاً نقياً ."


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> ظافر قال:
> 
> 
> > أري أن الإسلام أقدر الديانات علي حل هذه المشكلة لو طبقت تعاليمه


*أختلف معك ولكنى لن اناقشك برأيك لانى لا أريد للموضوع ان يتخذ أطار دينى ليس مجاله هنا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > الأخ الفاضل / الظافر
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> ظافر قال:
> 
> 
> > المسألة بسيطة كيف العلاج عمليا بما قلت


*أشكر لك حضورك ومتابعتك للموضوع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > الأخ الفاضل / ظافر
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> ظافر قال:
> 
> 
> > أولا التطرف معني اوجده الطغاة لمحاربة معارضيهم و إلا فإن هؤلاء الطغاة أشد محاربة للدين و أشد تطرفا فإن دورهم محوري في نشر الفساد بكافة أنواعه و ليس غيرهم


*لست معك أبداً فى تعريفك للتطرف ورؤيتك له فالتطرف بمعناه البسيط هو النظره العنيفه للامور ومعاداة الرأى المخالف أياً كان سواء صحيح او خطأ وأشعر من كلامك ان  البديل للتطرف هو الفساد والانحلال وهذا ليس صحيح ابداً ولكنه أيضاً ليس موضوع مناقشتنا .​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## سحاب الخير (9 أكتوبر 2008)

أختى  الفاضلة دونا نبيل  سلمك الله 

أنت وصلت بشروحاتك السابقة الى نقطه أساسية في التسبب في التحرش بالنساء الا وهي الملابس الفاضحه التي يلبسنها البعض من بناتنا أو نسائنا وهذا الشيء أساسي في أثارة الغزيزة الحيوانية عند المرضى النفسيين من الشباب الله يهديهم وبتصور أن هذه الملابس نور أخضر للبدء في مثل هذه الاعمال المشينه المهم أقترح وللمواجهة الحيوانات البشرية هذه فيه بخاخ مخدر يستخدم في الصيدليات للاسنان حجمه صغير وتستطيع كل فتاه أو أنسانة أنتبقيه معاها بالشنطه للحالا ت الطارئة وأسال الله لي ولكم السلامه 
ودمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتم


----------



## go love (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكلة ومشكلة عصر  وكل العصور وهو الاغتصاب والتحرش
بس فى عصرنا المفتوح  زاد اوى موضوع التحرش الجنسى ويمكن فى تحرش من نفس الجنس كمان
ودة يخلينا نقول لية الانسان العربى بقة كل تفكيرة فى الجنس فقط

اكيد دة نابع بسبب النشئة ان من الصغر لحد الكبر وهو بيسمع عن الجنس الاخر بيشوفو بس مش قادر يقربلة ودة بيخلق جوة رغبة شرسة جدا فى معرفة الاخر والوصل الية
وطبعا مع وجود اصلا غريزة احنا مخلوقين بيها بتزيد يوم بعد يوم بسبب حجات كتير اوى
الدش -النت-سماع حكايات ومغامرات كدابة من الشباب لبعضهم بتخلقق جوة كل شب حب المغمرة ودة طبعا ماشى مع الغريزة الداخلية اللي هى بتحركة مش هو اللي بيبحركها وهنا المشكلة -تاخير سن الجواز ودة طبعا سبب اساسى فى المشكلة لان بيمر نص عمرك او اكتر من النص وانت بتفكر فى الجنس الاخر ويجى وقت المفروض هو وقت الارتباط وبتكون الظروف مش معاك ضدك هيكون الناتج اية غير اللجوء للتحرش والاغتصاب والعنف و.......و........

اكيد حل لاي مشكلة هتكون بوجود ربنا وسطينا 
والرجوع لكلمة ربنا فى حيتنا 
لانة هو النــــــــــــــــــــور للظلمــــــــــــــــــــــــة وهو العدل و الحق والحياة
لو كلنا رجعنا لربنا من قلبنا اكيد كل مشكلنا وكل ظروفنا هتتحل
لانة حل لكل المشكل
البنت المسيحية مش هتلبس اللبس المغرى دة
والشاب المسيحى مش هتكون نظرتة للفتاة نظرة سلبية جنسية حيوانية لا
هتكون نظرتة نظرة مسيحية للمراة
وبكدة بجد هنتقدر نتغلب على الفكر الشيطانى
ربنا يحافظ علينا ويحمينا ويحمى اخوتنا من عيون ابليس

وبجد موضوع كبير اوى تسلم ايدك 
تقبلى مرورى
go love


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > الأخ الفاضل الظافر
> ...


*لك منى كل التحيه يا أستاذى العزيز​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > الأخت الحبيبة / دونا نبيل
> ...


*هذا  الموضوع بدون اضافاتك الرائعه ومتابعتك الدائمه كان سوف  يكون بلا فائده تذكر .. ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > الأخ الحبيب /  مسيحي و أفتخر
> ...


*لا احد ينكر فضلك فى أثراء الموضوع .. ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> dodoz قال:
> 
> 
> > فعلا موضوع مهم جدا و خطير و ربنا يعوضك


*نورت الموضوع.. أشكرك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> love2be قال:
> 
> 
> > *​*و ماذا تنتظر من شباب يشاهدوا البنات كاسيات عاريات فى الشوارع و الكليات و كل مكان


*وأين غض البصر الذى تتحدثون عنه يااخ محمود !!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> nnnnnh قال:
> 
> 
> > لا اظن ان المشكلة في بناتنا فقد تخرج الفتاة بلباس محتشم جدا ومع ذلك يتحرشون بها وذلك من سوء اخلاق مجتمعناو وجود من هم اقرب الى الوحوش من الناس وانصح كل فتاة بان ترد على كل وحش يتحرش بها باقصى ما فيها من قوة لانها هي الصح وليس هو و لا تخاف لان الرب معها اكيد


*اشكرك على مرورك وأبداء رأيك فى الموضوع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> fredyyy قال:
> 
> 
> > *لا أعتقد ان الكلام الوارد باللون الأحمر صحيح *
> ...


*أحياناً يا استاذنا لا يفرق الشاب عديم الاخلاق ما بين فتاه متعمده لفت الانظار وبين فتاه محتشمه وهذة ظاهره أصبحنا نراها فى كثير من الاماكن التى تجمع الشباب والبنات كالجامعات والنوادى .. أشكرلك مرورك وأبداء رأيك فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## gorikjoe (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع, في الحقيقة هذه معانات المجتمع العربي الأسلامي الذي يدعي العبادة و الأخلاق و المساعدة و احترام الغير و المحافظة على الحرمة. لكن ما باليد حيلة ففاقد الشيء لا يعطيه.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

أختنا الحبيبة / دونا نبيل 
+++ لا أجد ما أعبر به عن شكرى وتقديرى لهذا العمل التنويرى ، الذى على أعلى مستوى .
+++ الشيطان لن يقدر أن ينتزعنا من يد الرب أبداً : [ الذين فى يدى ، لا يقدر أحد أن يأخذهم منى ]
++++ لذلك فإن الشيطان يستدرجنا ، لنخرج نحن من يد الرب وحمايته ، بإرادتنا ، لكى يبتلعنا .
+++++ والتفريط فى المظهر المقدس ، يعطى للشيطان فرصة علينا ، وحجة للشكاية علينا ، لكى يزيد حربه علينا .
+++ فإن كان قد إشتكى على أيوب البار ، لأن خيراته كثيرة ، مما يشكك فى أن محبته لله هى بسبب عطاياه وليس حباً له فى ذاته . ++ مما أعطاه فرصة لتجربته ، المحكومة من الله فى حدود .
+++++++++ فإن كان قد إشتكى على أيوب البار ، وجرَّبه ، فكم وكم سيشتكى على الذين يفرطون -- بإرادتهم -- فى طهارة مظهرهم الخارجى ، جاعلين أنفسهم عثرة للآخرين !!!!!!!!
++++ أليس مكتوب : [ ويل لمن تأتى من قبله العثرات ]
++++++ ولماذا الشباب ( شباناً أو شابات ) يلجأون لإبراز جسدهم بهذه المبالغة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أليس دليل يعبر عن ميول جسدانية غير روحانية ، تملأ نفوسهم ، ويعبروا عنها بالملابس شبه العارية ، أو اللاصقة !!!!!!
++++++ هل هكذا يفكر ويهتم ويسلك ، الذين تعاهدوا مع الله على القداسة والطهارة : جسداً وروحاً : [ لتكون مقدسة لله جسداً وروحاً ] ، هل هكذا يكون العهد مع الله !!! أليس فى ذلك خيانة للعهد !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> صوت الرب قال:
> 
> 
> > و حتى إن ظهرت البنات بملابس غير محتمشة
> ...


*أوافقك الرأى أخى العزيز في كل ما قلته وأتسائل  أين ما يدعونه غض البصر ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2008)

> nnnnnh قال:
> 
> 
> > تسلمى اخت nnnnnh  هو دا فعلا المطلوب فى هذا الموضوع الرد بشدة من قبل الفتاة ومش بس كدة كمان لازم اى شاب يبدأ بنفسه ولو شاف اى فتاة بتتعرض لموقف زى كدة لازم يتدخل بسرعة ويحميها ولو دا حصل كتير هيحاول يبقى زى الشاب دا.وانا شخصيا اعرف ناس كتير بتحاول للتصدى لهذة الظاهرة وذلك بأن يبدؤا بأنفسهم اولا​


*شكراً لمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > +++ يا إخوتى الأحباء جميعاً
> ...


*نحن لا نعترض على كلامك يا أستاذنا ولكننا نرى أن التركيز دائماً على ملابس البنت وتصرفاتها دون ألقاء اللوم على تصرفات الشباب وردود أفعالهم ولذلك أشرنا فى كلامنا الى هذه النقطه
شكراً جزيلاً لمتابعتك لهذا الموضوع وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2008)

> .تونى.تون. قال:
> 
> 
> > _ربنا يحافظ على بناته ويحميهم من مؤمرات ابليس وخطاطه
> ...


*أميييييين
ميرررسى لمشاركتك الجميله يا تونى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## scorpionking (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اساسا هى بلد جهلة وخربانة وبدل ما نتقدم خطوة بنرجع مليو ن خطوة وغير ان الديمقراطية والحرية الشخصية  والتعبير عن الراى اتلغى ودة معناه ان البلد بتحتضر ودة طبعا بيساوى عدم  وجود وظائف تناسب الفرد ويؤدى الى الفقر فيساوى الكبت النفسى ويتحول عند البعض الى كبت جنسى فلازم طبعا الشباب تنفجر ودة كلة بسبب البلد اللى احنا فيها بلد الالف جهلة 
ودة غييييييييير وباكد على غيييييييييييييير دية اللبسسسسسسسسسسسسسس بتاع البنات السورى واسف بس متطر اقولها الهبل والمتخلفين الفرحانيين بشاببهم طبعا دة عامل اخر للتشجيع على الكبت الجنسى 
اسف على الالفاظ بس دة من غيظى وتقبلو مرورى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 أكتوبر 2008)

+++  قتل الإقتصاد ، بدأ عندنا --- قبلما يسود العالم --- عندما كانوا يحرقون المصانع و يضربون سيارات السياحة بالمدافع الرشاشة ، ويقتلون المزارعين أثناء الحصاد ، ويقضون على كل مشروع ناجح ، بل ويحطمون كل إنسان ناجح .
+++ خطة الشيطان -- منذ القديم -- هى حرق الأرض ، لكى يجوع الإنسان ويستسلم له .
+++ والآن أيضاً ، الشيطان يحرق الإقتصاد ، لكى يسيطر على لقمة العيش ، فيجوع الناس ، والمثل يقول :-  " الجوع كافر " ، فإن الجوع من أسلحة الشيطان لكى يكفــِّر الناس ، إذ أن الجوع ، ومنع العمل الشريف ، سيوقف قطار الزواج ، فتفسد أخلاق الشباب ، مما يعطى الشيطان الفرصة لإبتلاعهم ، لأنه لا يقدر أن يبتلع الأشراف ، بل الفاسدين المتنجسين ، الشيطان لا يبتلع إلاَّ المتعفن .
++++ فليست المشكلة فى الكبت ، كما لو كان الأمر نتيجة ظروف طبيعية ، لا ، بل إنها خطة الشيطان ، إنها خطة بلعام ، الذى جعل شعب الله يسقط فى الزنى ، لكى يهزمهم ، لأنه يعلم أنه لن يهزمهم أبداً ، ما داموا متمسكين بالإله القدوس الذى سيدافع عنهم :- [ الذين فى يدى ، لا يقدر أحد أن يأخذهم منى ] ، لذلك يستدرجهم الشيطان للنجاسة ، لكى يستبعدوا الله من حياتهم ، بإرادتهم ، فلا يصبحوا فى يد الله --- أى حمايته --- فيسقطوا فى يد الشيطان .


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> مورا مارون قال:
> 
> 
> > *موضوع رائع*​


*ميررررسى يا مورا على مرورك وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> love2be قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



*ميرررسى يا محمود على مشاركتك وارادة الشباب موجوده لكن للى يحب يستخدمها ..ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > +++ حقاً ، لدينا غزو شيطانى ، من جهتين ، كمثل فكَّى الكماشة : مابين الحرية الغير دينية ، التى تصل للإباحية ، من جهة ، وما بين فكر شيطانى آخر يستفيد من الفساد ، ويدعى أن من حقه ، بل ومن واجبه أن يفسد الآخرين ، بل ويحتفل يبمن يبتلعهم بعد تنجيسهم ، إحتفالاتاً رهيبة ، بلا حياء ، إذ لا حياء فى الشيطان .
> > +++ فمتى نستفيق !!!!!!!!!!


*الحل فى التربيه السليمه من البيت والكنيسه والمدرسه .. فيصبح الطفل محصن منذ الصغر ضد اى عوامل اخرى موجوده بالمجتمع .. ميررسى لمشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> يا لحرقة قلبى وانا اقرا هذا الموضوع يا دونا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميررسى يا خالد على مشاركتك بالموضوع وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> rubuy قال:
> 
> 
> > في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق و لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


*شكرا على المشاركه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## abnelfady (30 أكتوبر 2008)

من ثمارهم تعرفونهمان ظاهرة التحرش الجنسي اصبحت تتزايديوما عن الاخر ولاكن مازا ننتظر من عقول امتلات بافكار شهوانية جسدية والفضل في زللك هو نبيهم الزين يدعونة اشرف المرسلين والزي يقتاضون بة في حياتهم فيفعلون مثلة تماما لانة يعتبر المراة ماهي الا سلعة رديئة قابلة للستهلاك وان كل وظيفتها في الحياة ان يفرغ فيها رغباتة وشهواتة مثل الاناء فلن تتغير افعالهم الا ازا تغير ما في قلوبهم[/b]


----------



## مينا فوزى كامل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

فالبدايه اشكر يسوع ربى الذى قوانى وجعلنى اتغلب على شهواتى موضوع التحرش دا موضوع يدل على التفكك الاسرى بعد الانسان عن الرب الذى يقول(ان من نظر لامرة ليشتهيها فانة قد زنى به فى قلبة) ولو وقف ذلك الانسان يسال نفسة مذا بعد ذلك الى اى طريق اسير انا الى الهلاك ام الى الحرام  ماذا للاغتصاب بالتاكيد 
ولو وقف ذلك الكائن وقال ان تلك البنت او المرة اختى او امى هل تريد ان يفعل ذلك معهما بالطب لالالالالا
ولكن هذة الظاهرة لها اسباب الاول ان المحرم والممنوع مرغوب 
ثاتيا البعد عن الرب
ثالثا التفكك الاسرى فمن المستحيل ان يفعل ذلك شاب والديه يحنون علبه ويحبونه وان يكون من اسرة مترابطة او محترمة لان الشاب عنون بيته
رابعاشرب  المحرمات التى تبعد الانسان عن عقلة فيصبح اشبه بالحيوانفيكون عقلة فالعالم وجسدة فعالم اخر
اكتب هذا واصلى لاخوتى المتعصرين والمضللين وادى لاخوتى البنات ان الرب يحفضهم ويرعا
+++++++++


----------



## مريم البتول (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الحمد لله


ديننا يحرم التدخين


----------



## مريم البتول (12 نوفمبر 2008)

و التحرش الجنسي و كل ما يؤدي إليه


----------



## فارس الكنانة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بقى لي زمن غير قصير لم أكتب شيئا في منتدى الكنيسة، فرأيت هذا الموضوع للزميلة الفاضلة دونا نبيل يعالج مشكلة خطيرة بدأت تزحف إلى مجتمعاتنا الشرقية.

والناظر للردود والتعليقات حول الموضوع يرى آراء مختلفة متباينة في تحليل ظاهرة التحرش الجنسي، على الرغم من وضوح أسبابه ودوافعه للناظر المنصف.

ومما يؤسف له أن أغلب تعليقات الزملاء المسيحيين انصبت على الهجوم على الإسلام وتعاليمه مع أنهم لو تكلموا بحيادية لعلموا كيف أنه لم يعالج هذا الأمر نظام من الأنظمة بمثل ما عالجه الإسلام.

ويؤخذ على الزميلة صاحبة الموضوع أنها نقلت الكلام دون التنبه إلى ما فيه، حيث إن تحليل د/ نادية صادق للظاهرة تحليل علماني لاديني لا يوافقها عليه أي مسلم أو أي مسيحي، تقول:


> "وقالت أن هذه الحادثة كشفت زيف الصورة المثالية للمجتمعات العربية، وفضحت الأسرار التي كان المجتمع الذكوري العربي يخفيها ورائها ويعدها من حرمات البيوت التي يجب أن لا تكشف على أحد . وأضاف أن المجتمع الذكوري حاول إبراز صورة المجتمع الفاضل، الخالي من الرذائل !، والذي يحمل إرث ديني كبير يحظر على أبناءه ممارسة الفحشاء وأن أفراده يبتعدون - طوعا عن ما يسميه الرذيلة"



ثم تستطرد قائلة: 





> وكلها تجارب مؤلمة تعبر عن مدى قسوة ووحشية وحيوانية هذا المجتمع الذي كبت غرائز أفراده ومنعهم من ممارسة الجنس بصورة طبيعية فبحثوا عن ما هو متاح، وكان الأطفال في النهاية هم الضحايا



 ماذا تعني بقولها كبت غرائز أفراده ومنعهم من ممارسة الجنس، إنها لا شك من دعاة الرذيلة تريد انتشار الزنا والفواحش في المجتمع العربي ليلحق بالمجتمع الغربي المتقدم !!

وكلنا يعلم أن الأديان شددت في هذا الأمر جدًّا بل على مجرد النظرة المحرمة، فعند المسيحيين يُحكى عن المسيح أنه قال: "إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه" [متى27:5] وفي القرآن: {قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم} ويقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "النظرة سهم مسموم من سهام إبليس". فإذا كان هذا في النظر فما أدراك بما زاد عليه مما تدعونا إليه نادية صادق ومن على شاكلتها.

ويمكن القول بأن عادات العرب ما كانت لتسمح بمثل هذه الأخلاق المبتذلة، حتى قبل ظهور الإسلام كانت المرأة أبعد ما تكون عن الفواحش والعهر، وكان الرجل العربي لا يطيق أن ينظر أحد إلى زوجته، فضلا عن خروجها متهتكة سافرة، والذي لا يعرفه كثيرون أن ممارسة الرذائل كانت تترفع عنها المرأة الحرة في الجاهلية، حتى إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بايع النساء على ألا يشركن بالله ولا يقتلن أولادهن ولا يزنين تعجبت هند بنت عتبة وقالت: وهل تزني الحرة ؟!

نعم، الحرة لا تزني بيد أن الحرية الآن أصبح لها مفهوم آخر، فالحرة هي التي تتحلل من القيود والأخلاق والقيم لترتع كما يحلو لها في الفكر العلماني اللاديني. 


والحق أن البعد عن الدين هو السبب الأكبر في انتشار هذه الظاهرة، لأن القلوب إذا ضعف فيها الإيمان الصادق استهانت بحرمات الله، وزال منها الخوف من الله. وحين يتجرأ الناس على المعاصي لا يردعهم رادع ولا يزجرهم زاجر.

والإسلام لما عالج هذا الأمر زرع أولا في نفوس الشباب حب الله والخوف منه والرجاء في ثوابه العطيم، فقال الله تعالى (قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم) أي أطهر لهم لأن النظرة تولد فكرة والأفكار تبعث الخطرات التي تتلوها خطوات الشيطان.

ثم أمر النساء بالحجاب والتعفف (وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها) وبعد سرد آية الحجاب بطولها ختمها بقوله تعالى (وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون).

فهو قد حصَّن قلوب الشباب والفتيات بالخوف من الله وحده، وأمرهم بالوسائل المعينة على ذلك مثل: غض البصر ، لبس الحجاب، ترك التزين خارج البيت .. وبهذا يصبح المجتمع نظيفا طاهرا   

ولكن الله تعالى يعلم أنه خلق غرائز في نفوس الرجال والنساء وأنها لابد أن تظهر آثارها عليهم فحثهم على الزواج الحلال ورغبهم فيه ويسر لهم سبله، فأمر من أولياء الأمور ألا يغلو المهور والنفقات على الشباب، وأن تختار الفتاة الشاب الصالح وإن كان فقيرا يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا جاءكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه إلا تفعلوا تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير".

فاستطاع الإسلام أن يعالج مثل هذه القضايا من جميع جوانبها، لكن الأفكار الغربية الوافدة علينا هي من أحدثت شرخا كبيرا في مجتمعاتنا، فنراهم يفتحون أبواب الحرام على مصراعيه وفي الوقت نفسه تغلق أبواب الحلال أمام الشباب.
الإنترنت والاتصالات وتذاكر السينما وبث الفضائيات الماجنة كلها رخيصة لا تكلف شيئا، لكن الأطعمة والمواصلات والأثاث وإيجارات الشقق وغيرها باهظة الثمن، فالشاب ما أيسر عليه أن يشاهد الصور الإباحية والأفلام الساقطة والبنات في الطرقات فتفور شهوته وتستعر فإذا فكر في الحلال وجد الأبواب موصدة مغلقة أمامه، فييأس ويعلم أنه لن ينال ما يبتغيه إلا بالحرام فيأتي الخلل، وهذا سر المسألة.

والفتيات التي ترتدي الثياب العارية الفاضحة هي جزء كبير من المشكلة، لأننا يجب علينا أن نعين الشباب على التمثل للأخلاق الرفيعة، ونقدر غرائزهم، لا أن نعين عليهم الشيطان، هل من العدل أن نضع الطعام الشهي أمام جائع وهو يعلم أنه غير قادر عليه ؟؟!

على رجال الدين المسيحي أيضا أن يتعاونوا في ذلك ويطالبوا النساء المسيحيات بالحشمة والتستر لأن ثيابهن أصبحت فاضحة بشكل كبير، ولا يتصور أبدا أن الله يأمر بهذا اللبس المتهتك المثير للغرائز ثم يشدد عليه الحكم في مجرد النظر إليها !!

وأعتذر لصاحبة الموضوع عن الإطالة والله الموفق الهادي إلى سبيل الرشاد


----------



## mhmud (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا من كل شر


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> مكرم زكى شنوده قال:
> 
> 
> > أختنا الحبيبة دونا نبيل
> ...


*كلامك يا أستاذى تاجاً على رأسى فلا تحرمنا من وجودك ومشاركتك وتشجيعك لنا وربنا يبارك ايامك وخدمتك ببركة الايام المقدسه .. أمين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

> constantinne قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا على الموضوع المثير والمهم جدا, واحب ان اضيف رايي في احد الحلول ولو كان حل لجزء بسيط من المشكلة. والحل هو التكاتف بين اهالي الحي نفسه للدفاع عن المراة ومنع التحرش الجنسي, وهي من احدى الطرق التي كانت ناجحة جدا في  بلدي, ولكنها للاسف كانت تصدر على نطاق صغير ومن الشباب المسيحي بالنسبة الاكبر


*التكاتف من أجل فعل الصح شىء جميل وسلوك واعى ومستنير والاساس هو التربيه وزرع الاخلاقيات االجميله فى الاطفال من  العمر الصغير .. ميرررسى على مشاركتك ونتمنى أن نراك  دائماً فى مناقشتنا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> kiro_shohdy قال:
> 
> 
> > انا شايف ان جانب المضايقات الاكبر من المسلمين
> ...


*عندك حق يا كيررووو .. سلوكيات مستفزه لاى مجتمع
 ميرررسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

> i'm christian قال:
> 
> 
> > *دونا بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى على الموضوع ده
> ...


*طالما انعدمت الاخلاق توقعى تطورات فى الشارع فالموضوع خرج من أطار المعاكسه لاطار التحرش الجنسى الفاضح والصريح بسرعه رهيبه ..وأحسنتى الاختيار لكلمة الاشمئزاز فهى كلمة معبره بالفعل
اشكرك على المشاركه والمتابعه وربنا يرعاكى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> kiro_shohdy قال:
> 
> 
> > الجوع و الشراهة الاسلامية
> ...


*الظاهر انهم أخدو بكلامك يا كيرووو وتم تطبيق عقوبات على المتحرشين ولاول مره وسوف نتعرض لهذا الموضوع بعد الانتهاء من الردود .
شكرا على متابعتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

> michael mourad قال:
> 
> 
> > *طيب يا جماعة اسمحولي اضيف علي كلام العزيزة فادية واقول ان سبب المشكلة هو الاتي
> ...


*دعنى أولاً أحييك على مشاركتك الرائعه والصريحه.. ونظرية تحريم الحب والمشا عر الجميله هى للاسف أحدى  أسباب نشأة شبابنا وبداخلهم كثيراً من الافكار السلبيه  التى تخلط بين المشاعر الجميله والطبيعيه لدى الانسان وما بين نظرية العيب والحرام وبعيداً عن نظرتنا للغرب والحرية الخاصه بالسلوك الجنسى دعنا نعترف أولاً بأننا لدينا مشكله خطيره وهى تربية أ ولادنا على أن كبت مشاعرهم هو مثال على أنهم أصحاب اخلاق عاليه وكأن كل ما يهمنا هو المظهر العام أمام الناس والمجتمع  ولا يوجد أى أهتمام بتصحيح مفاهيم لديهم أو الاجا  بة على أى تساؤلات تحيرهم .. ميرررررسى على المشاركه القيمه وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا يعوضك


*أمييييين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

> abomaichel قال:
> 
> 
> > انني ارجع هذا الموضوع الى الحاله الاقتصاديه التى تعاني منها البلد والتي جعلت الشباب غير قادرين على الزواج سواء بسبب عدم قدرتهم على الحصول علي شقه سكنية بسيطة أو الحصول على عمل أو مصدر رزق دائم يوفر لهم الحد الادني للمعيشه وفى نفس الوقت الشباب يمتلك طاقة جنسيه هائلة ومع غياب الوازع الديني فلامفر لهم سوي بتفريغ طاقتهم الجنسية بطريق غير قنوني وهو المعاكسات أو التحرش الجنسي بالإناس فى الشوارع


*أنا معاك فى نقطة ان العامل الاقتصادى هو أحد أهم الاسباب وراء هذه الظاهره ولكنها مشكلة منظومه كامله تجتمع جميعها وراء ازدياد هذا الامر فى شارعنا للاسف .. ميررسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

> هبه السماء قال:
> 
> 
> > انا اشكر صاحب هذا الموضوع لشدة اهميته واعتقد ان الكبت الموجود بالمجتمعات العربية هو احد اسباب هذا التصرف وكذلك تخلف المجتمع والذي يعتبر مجتمع اسلامي بحت وافكاره الجاهلة للاولاد والبنات وتشبعهم بهذا التخلف له اثره على تصرف الشخص اضف الى ذلك كلمة حرام التي يسمعوها دائما فكل ممنوع مرغوب


*معك كل الحق فى كلامك
ميرررسى لمشاركتك المميزه ورجاء المتابعه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## عاشق العدرا (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*هذة ليست مشكلة الفتيات فقط بل مشكلتنا جميعا ً لأنة أن كان عضوا ً يتألم فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه​*


----------



## رانا (8 ديسمبر 2008)

المسيح يحافظ علينا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> كلام سليم
> بس ده انا شفت واحد بيعتدي علي واحدة لابسة خمار بالايد
> و محدش في الشارع كلمه كلمة واحدة ولا زعقله
> فكله بيقول انا مالي
> و اصبح الموضوع ينتشر بشكل فظيع


*
 أحدى أهم أركان المشكله هى السلبيه المتمثله فى رد الفعل واللى بتعبر عنها جملة ( وأنا مالى)  هذه الجمله قد تفسر على أن قا ئلها يقوم بنفس الفعل فكيف يعترض على غيره أو تدل على الخوف من رد فعل المتحرش لو اعترض على فعلته قولا أو فعلا فقد يكون رد فعله عنيفاً وخصوصاً لو كان تحت تأثير مخدر ما .. وهذه أحدى أسباب أزدياد الظاهره فى مجتمعاتنا كما وضحت انت يا كيروووووو
مير سى لمشاركتك لهامه ورجاء المتابعه معنا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

i'm christian قال:


> *طيب انا لغايه دلوقتى مش عارفه
> انا كبنت لو اتعرضت انا او اختى او صاحبتي لموقف زى ده نعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مع مراعاه ان فى المواقف دى بجد البنت بتبقى فى موقف لا تحسد عليه
> انا مش هاقدر بجد اوصفلكوا الخضه اللى بتبقى فيها ولا الاحراج ويا سلام لو ماشيه مع صاحباتها بتبقى المشكله اصعب فاتمنى بجد حد يقولى نعمل ايه ؟؟؟
> ...



*أهم حاجه وهو ده يعنى اللى فى أيد البنت انها تعمله الحفاظ على حشمة ملابسها والحفاظ على سلوكياتها أثناء السير فلا تضحك بصوت عالى سواء مع صديقتها أو فى الموبايل فعلى الاقل لا تعطى أنطباع أنها بنت تتقبل أى كلمة من أى شخص بالشارع وربنا يحمى كل بناته 
شكرا على مشاركتك وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

bnt elra3y قال:


> الاول بجد موضوع جامد جدا
> ثانى حاجة بجد الموضوع ده زاد عن حده اوى انا عن نفسي ببقي خايفة وانا ماشية فى الشارع بصراحة عشان مش متوقعة رد فعل البنى ادم اللى جى عليا ده هيبقي ايه ..... ده بيبقي باين اوى من بعيد انه راجل كبير ومحترم وفى الاخر تلاقيه رد فعله وحش جدا
> بجد عاوزة حد من الشباب يرد على سؤالى ايه اللى بيخلى اى شاب يعاكس بنت او يعملها حاجة ملهاش لازمة او كلام مش كويس برغم ان ممكن اخته تكون فى نفس الموقف ومتقولوش اللبس ومش عارف ايه
> لالالالالالا ده انا بشوف كتير بيبقو لابسين مجرجرررررررررررر وبرضوا بيكون هو هو رد فعل الشاب تجاهها



*الاسباب كتييييير زى ماوضحناها بس يا ريت البنت تحرص انهامتمشيش فى الشارع لوحدها فى وقت متأخر ولا فى شوارع مهجوره من الناس وربنا يحافظ على بنا ته
ميرسى على مشاركتك يا بنت الراعى وربنا يحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

helo kdab قال:


> انا رايي ان المشكله دي ممكن نقلبها لفايده...........ازاي
> 
> 
> ان البنات تتعلم ازاي تتدافع عن نفسها يعني كل بنت
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
العنف من البنت غير مطلوب بالمره بأى شكل من الاشكال الا فى حالة المقاومه علشان المعركه مش هتكون فى صالحها نهائيا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

احمد الطائر قال:


> ميررررسى **********على الموضوع



*شكرا على المشاركه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

hesseny2000 قال:


> موضوع طيب يادونا
> ربنا يباركك
> بس للتحرش أسباب ودوافع وللحقيقة ليس التحرش الوحيد هو تحرش الرجال بالنساء والبنات
> انا رايت بام عيني تحرش اناث بذكر  في الشارع
> ...



*اولا اسمحلى أن ارحب بيك وبمشاركتك القيمه فى الموضوع وأسمحلى أن أوضح أنه طالما نحن نتحدث عن أنحدار مجتمع فلا داعى أن نتعجب من وجود حالات تحرش بنات بشباب فى الشارع فهذه أحدى مظاهر هذا الانحدار .. منتظره متابعتك معانا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> موضوع جميل وخطير جدا يا دونا انا مش عارفة هما بيستفيدوا اية من كدا بجد دول بيتعبوا نفسهم وبيجيبوا الاهانة لنفسهم اية فيها لو كل واحد مشى فى حاله ومالوش دعوة بالتانى
> 
> ربنا يباركك دونا



*ثقافة مجتمع أعتاد العنف فى كل شىء فى العتاب وفى أخذ الحق بالقوه وحتى فى التشجيع الرياضى !!!!!!
شكرا لمشاركتك ونتمنى متابعتك للموضوع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: التحرش الجنسى بالبنات فى الشارع ..الى أين ؟*



الوداعة قال:


> _ يسوع المسيح يحافظ على بناتنا جميعاً ، و شكراً لك دونا على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع هذا
> _​



*الشكر لك لمرر ورك الجميل ومشاركتك بالموضوع وأتمنى متابعتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

south boy قال:


> الرب عظيم ف ما تخافو نحنا تحت رعايته



*أمييين
شكرا لمشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2009)

سحاب الخير قال:


> في الاصل مافي ديانه سماوية بتقبل بمثل هذا النوع من التحرش ولا أي نوع من الانواع لآن كل الديانات تنادي بأسم الامن والامان وهذا اللي بيصير من فئة من شباب من أهلينا ومجتمعنا  ظلوا عن طريق الله ومشوا وراء أهوائهم الشطيانية نسأل الله لهم الهداية وأن يردهم الى جادة الصواب



*نشكر لك مشاركتك بالموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## hany yousry (6 يناير 2009)

ونعمل اية فى وسط شعب متخلف ودة كبت جواة ونقص فى الشخصية


----------



## عازفة الجيتار (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا على موضوعك 
اللى بيتكلم عن ظاهرة لن ابالغ اذا قلت انى اراها يوميا فى الشارع
و لكنى اؤمن ان يسوع يقدر يحمينى
فهم يعتقدون انه من الحرام ان تضايق فتاة مسلمة محجبة و لكن البقية فأصنع ما تشاء بهم


----------



## hany yousry (8 يناير 2009)

يجب ان ندرس حالة هولا الاشخاص الزين يقومون بهزة الافعال ودة كلة من دور الشرطه.فالمفروض من الشرطة هو مش القبض على المجرم فقط فيجب ان نعرف لية المجرم بقى مجرم


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2009)

لوقا عادل قال:


>



*شكرا يا لوقا على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2009)

سحاب الخير قال:


> أختى  الفاضلة دونا نبيل  سلمك الله
> 
> أنت وصلت بشروحاتك السابقة الى نقطه أساسية في التسبب في التحرش بالنساء الا وهي الملابس الفاضحه التي يلبسنها البعض من بناتنا أو نسائنا وهذا الشيء أساسي في أثارة الغزيزة الحيوانية عند المرضى النفسيين من الشباب الله يهديهم وبتصور أن هذه الملابس نور أخضر للبدء في مثل هذه الاعمال المشينه المهم أقترح وللمواجهة الحيوانات البشرية هذه فيه بخاخ مخدر يستخدم في الصيدليات للاسنان حجمه صغير وتستطيع كل فتاه أو أنسانة أنتبقيه معاها بالشنطه للحالا ت الطارئة وأسال الله لي ولكم السلامه
> ودمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتم



*أخى العزيز اذا تكلمنا فقط على ملابس الفتاه وجعلناها نقطه اساسيه فى موضوعنا نكون قد اغفلنا كثيراً من النقاط الاكثر اهميه والدليل على كلامى انه حتى المنقبات والمحجبات اصبحن يتعرضن لمضايقات فى الشارع من هذا النوع وذلك معناه ان السلوك لا علاقه له بالملبس فى المقام الاول ولكنها مشاكل مجتمع تتمثل فى شبابه وما يعانيه من المشاكل التى أصبحت تترجم فى سلوكيات غير مقبوله كالمشكله التى نتعرض لها هنا افى موضوعنا هذا ..
شكرا لمشاركتك واتمنى دوام تواصلك  معنا.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2009)

go love قال:


> مشكلة ومشكلة عصر  وكل العصور وهو الاغتصاب والتحرش
> بس فى عصرنا المفتوح  زاد اوى موضوع التحرش الجنسى ويمكن فى تحرش من نفس الجنس كمان
> ودة يخلينا نقول لية الانسان العربى بقة كل تفكيرة فى الجنس فقط
> 
> ...



*فى مشاركتك أثرت عدة نقاط فى غاية الاهميه
الكبت وتأثير الا صدقاء وما يحكونه لبعض وتأثير البيئه المحيطه من دش وانترنت أصبح ادوات فى أيدى الجميع  .
أنا معك فيما قلته ومعك فى ان التمسك باخلاقيات مسيحيتنا هو طوق النجاه الوحيد لنا فى وسط عالم بعيد كل البعد عن هذه القيم.. عالم لا يفكر الا بغرائزه ومن المعلوم من أين اتت هذه الافكار ولكنه ليس مجالنا هنا.
اشكر لك مشاركتك القيمه وأتمنى دوام تواصلك معانا.​*


----------



## the prince (13 يناير 2009)

الرب يحافظ على ابنائه و يجب تحصين بناتنا و اخواتنا بكلمة الله و المعرفة الحقيقية حتى يستطعن مواجهة هذه الحرب الشعواء و التحصين نوعان نوع مظهرى او خارجى و النوع الثانى معنوى او داخلى 
اما التحصين الخارجى فهو مراعاة المسيح فى المظهر و اللبس و الالفاظ و التحرك و التصرفات  
اما الداخلى فهو اتخاذ المسيح مثلا اعلى فى الفكر و الاخلاق و بالتالى ستنطبع صورة المسيح علينا من الخارج و بالتالى لن تقوى قوى الجحيم علينا 
الرب يبارك حياتكم و يحافظ عليكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2009)

gorikjoe قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع, في الحقيقة هذه معانات المجتمع العربي الأسلامي الذي يدعي العبادة و الأخلاق و المساعدة و احترام الغير و المحافظة على الحرمة. لكن ما باليد حيلة ففاقد الشيء لا يعطيه.


*
 أصبح مجتمع  يدعى التدين والاخلاق ومن داخله يحوى الكثير من الافعال المخجله .
شكرا على المشاركه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2009)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أختنا الحبيبة / دونا نبيل
> +++ لا أجد ما أعبر به عن شكرى وتقديرى لهذا العمل التنويرى ، الذى على أعلى مستوى .
> +++ الشيطان لن يقدر أن ينتزعنا من يد الرب أبداً : [ الذين فى يدى ، لا يقدر أحد أن يأخذهم منى ]
> ++++ لذلك فإن الشيطان يستدرجنا ، لنخرج نحن من يد الرب وحمايته ، بإرادتنا ، لكى يبتلعنا .
> ...


*
مفتقدين مشاركاتك الجميله ذات الفكر المستنير يا استاذنا .. ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامه​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليكى يا دونا 
وعلى فكرة
الظاهرة دى ماكنتش موجودة زمان
وانتشرت فى المجتمعات الشرقية بس 
لغياب الدور الرقابى فى الشارع.*


----------



## i'm christian (10 فبراير 2009)

*انا مش عارفه ان كان المفروض اتكلم عن فكرة التحرش حتى بالاطفال فى وسط موضوعك يا دونا
علشان دى بجد حاجه وحشه جدا جدا جدا
والمفروض اننا نربي اطفالنا انهم مايقبلوش حاجه زى دى 
انا كنت تابعت فى مره عن ازاى نربي ولادنا على الحكايه دى حتى من خلال اللعب وياهم وكدا
بس مش عندى معلومات كتير
تخيلي يا دونا انى سمعت من مركز مشوره ان 90% من البنات بيحصلهم تحرش وهما صغيرين
والمشكله انهم مش بيقولوا لاسباب كتير بس كلها بتصب فى خانة التربيه
انا بجد لما سمعت الكلام ده اتفاجئت بس بجد الموضوع ده لازم يبقاله حل
لو هاتتناقشو فيه يبقى شىء كويس 
ولو مش هاتتناقشوا فيه اتمنى ان اى حد عنده معلومات يبعتهالى حتى ع الخاص لو يقدر يعنى
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويرحمنا ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

scorpionking قال:


> اساسا هى بلد جهلة وخربانة وبدل ما نتقدم خطوة بنرجع مليو ن خطوة وغير ان الديمقراطية والحرية الشخصية  والتعبير عن الراى اتلغى ودة معناه ان البلد بتحتضر ودة طبعا بيساوى عدم  وجود وظائف تناسب الفرد ويؤدى الى الفقر فيساوى الكبت النفسى ويتحول عند البعض الى كبت جنسى فلازم طبعا الشباب تنفجر ودة كلة بسبب البلد اللى احنا فيها بلد الالف جهلة
> ودة غييييييييير وباكد على غيييييييييييييير دية اللبسسسسسسسسسسسسسس بتاع البنات السورى واسف بس متطر اقولها الهبل والمتخلفين الفرحانيين بشاببهم طبعا دة عامل اخر للتشجيع على الكبت الجنسى
> اسف على الالفاظ بس دة من غيظى وتقبلو مرورى



*بشكرك على المشاركه برأيك فى الموضوع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++  قتل الإقتصاد ، بدأ عندنا --- قبلما يسود العالم --- عندما كانوا يحرقون المصانع و يضربون سيارات السياحة بالمدافع الرشاشة ، ويقتلون المزارعين أثناء الحصاد ، ويقضون على كل مشروع ناجح ، بل ويحطمون كل إنسان ناجح .
> +++ خطة الشيطان -- منذ القديم -- هى حرق الأرض ، لكى يجوع الإنسان ويستسلم له .
> +++ والآن أيضاً ، الشيطان يحرق الإقتصاد ، لكى يسيطر على لقمة العيش ، فيجوع الناس ، والمثل يقول :-  " الجوع كافر " ، فإن الجوع من أسلحة الشيطان لكى يكفــِّر الناس ، إذ أن الجوع ، ومنع العمل الشريف ، سيوقف قطار الزواج ، فتفسد أخلاق الشباب ، مما يعطى الشيطان الفرصة لإبتلاعهم ، لأنه لا يقدر أن يبتلع الأشراف ، بل الفاسدين المتنجسين ، الشيطان لا يبتلع إلاَّ المتعفن .
> ++++ فليست المشكلة فى الكبت ، كما لو كان الأمر نتيجة ظروف طبيعية ، لا ، بل إنها خطة الشيطان ، إنها خطة بلعام ، الذى جعل شعب الله يسقط فى الزنى ، لكى يهزمهم ، لأنه يعلم أنه لن يهزمهم أبداً ، ما داموا متمسكين بالإله القدوس الذى سيدافع عنهم :- [ الذين فى يدى ، لا يقدر أحد أن يأخذهم منى ] ، لذلك يستدرجهم الشيطان للنجاسة ، لكى يستبعدوا الله من حياتهم ، بإرادتهم ، فلا يصبحوا فى يد الله --- أى حمايته --- فيسقطوا فى يد الشيطان .



*وحشتنا اضافاتك الجميله ولماساتك المفيده فى هذا الموضوع وفى كل المواضيع
أتمنى أن تكون بخير وأن ترجع الينا سريعا لتنيرنا بمشاركاتك الهادفه وتشجيعك الرائع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

abnelfady قال:


> من ثمارهم تعرفونهمان ظاهرة التحرش الجنسي اصبحت تتزايديوما عن الاخر ولاكن مازا ننتظر من عقول امتلات بافكار شهوانية جسدية والفضل في زللك هو نبيهم الزين يدعونة اشرف المرسلين والزي يقتاضون بة في حياتهم فيفعلون مثلة تماما لانة يعتبر المراة ماهي الا سلعة رديئة قابلة للستهلاك وان كل وظيفتها في الحياة ان يفرغ فيها رغباتة وشهواتة مثل الاناء فلن تتغير افعالهم الا ازا تغير ما في قلوبهم[/b]



*عندك كل الحق
شكرا على المشاركه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

مينا فوزى كامل قال:


> فالبدايه اشكر يسوع ربى الذى قوانى وجعلنى اتغلب على شهواتى موضوع التحرش دا موضوع يدل على التفكك الاسرى بعد الانسان عن الرب الذى يقول(ان من نظر لامرة ليشتهيها فانة قد زنى به فى قلبة) ولو وقف ذلك الانسان يسال نفسة مذا بعد ذلك الى اى طريق اسير انا الى الهلاك ام الى الحرام  ماذا للاغتصاب بالتاكيد
> ولو وقف ذلك الكائن وقال ان تلك البنت او المرة اختى او امى هل تريد ان يفعل ذلك معهما بالطب لالالالالا
> ولكن هذة الظاهرة لها اسباب الاول ان المحرم والممنوع مرغوب
> ثاتيا البعد عن الرب
> ...



*ميرسى على مرورك الرائع وربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

مريم البتول قال:


> الحمد لله
> 
> 
> ديننا يحرم التدخين



*اللى اهم من تحريم الشىء هو العمل بيه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

مريم البتول قال:


> و التحرش الجنسي و كل ما يؤدي إليه



*نفس ردى السابق عليكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

فارس الكنانة قال:


> بقى لي زمن غير قصير لم أكتب شيئا في منتدى الكنيسة، فرأيت هذا الموضوع للزميلة الفاضلة دونا نبيل يعالج مشكلة خطيرة بدأت تزحف إلى مجتمعاتنا الشرقية.
> 
> والناظر للردود والتعليقات حول الموضوع يرى آراء مختلفة متباينة في تحليل ظاهرة التحرش الجنسي، على الرغم من وضوح أسبابه ودوافعه للناظر المنصف.
> 
> ...



*اولا اشكرك على المشاركه وابداء رأيك فى موضوعى
ثانيا يبدوو أنه حدث عندك لبس وسوء فهم لما احتواه الموضوع واترك لك هذه الفقره لتعيد قراءتها مره أخرى*



> القسم العربي بهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية bbc وأتاحت - من خلاله الفرصة للمتصفحين العرب في المشاركة بذكر ما أن كانوا قد تعرضوا لتحرش جنسي في فترة الطفولة، كانت المشاركات بالآلاف واضطرت إدارة الموقع تحت ضغط من كثرة المشاركات إلى نشرها في عدة أجزاء حتى تتمكن من نشرها ما تقدر عليه منها، وكلها تجارب مؤلمة تعبر عن مدى قسوة ووحشية وحيوانية هذا المجتمع الذي كبت غرائز أفراده ومنعهم من ممارسة الجنس بصورة طبيعية فبحثوا عن ما هو متاح، وكان الأطفال في النهاية هم الضحايا.


كان هذا نتاج بحث قات به   الإذاعة البريطانية bbc 

*والمقصود هنا ليس لوم المجتمع على  منع الجنس الاباحى كما تصورت انت بل التحدث هنا عن الظروف التى جعلت من الزواج شىء صعب ومستحيل فى هذا الزمن لمعظم شبابنا وبالتالى هو غلق الباب الشرعى لهذا الامر اى ان اللوم هنا على قسوة المجتمع على شبابنا 
أتمنى أن تكون تفهمت المقصود هنا
بالنسبه للامر الثانى وتحدثك عن ملابس المسيحيات والذى تراه  غير لائق فهو أفضل كثيرا من ارتداء ملابس غايه فى الحشمه والوقار كستار على افعال مشينه
يا أخى لا تأخذ بالمظاهر
واين غض البصر الذى تتحدثون عنه ولا كان المقصود به غض البصر عن المحتشمات فقط
أتمنى أن تعى هذا الامر جيدا واعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد عليك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

mhmud قال:


> ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا من كل شر



*أميين
شكرا على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

عاشق العدرا قال:


> *هذة ليست مشكلة الفتيات فقط بل مشكلتنا جميعا ً لأنة أن كان عضوا ً يتألم فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه​*



*ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

رانا قال:


> المسيح يحافظ علينا​



*أمييييين
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

hany yousry قال:


> ونعمل اية فى وسط شعب متخلف ودة كبت جواة ونقص فى الشخصية



*ربنا موجود
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

عازفة الجيتار قال:


> شكرا على موضوعك
> اللى بيتكلم عن ظاهرة لن ابالغ اذا قلت انى اراها يوميا فى الشارع
> و لكنى اؤمن ان يسوع يقدر يحمينى
> فهم يعتقدون انه من الحرام ان تضايق فتاة مسلمة محجبة و لكن البقية فأصنع ما تشاء بهم



*عندك حق
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

hany yousry قال:


> يجب ان ندرس حالة هولا الاشخاص الزين يقومون بهزة الافعال ودة كلة من دور الشرطه.فالمفروض من الشرطة هو مش القبض على المجرم فقط فيجب ان نعرف لية المجرم بقى مجرم



*كده مبقاش دور الشرطه بس لكن كمان بقى فى دور لعلم النفس والاجتماع
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

the prince قال:


> الرب يحافظ على ابنائه و يجب تحصين بناتنا و اخواتنا بكلمة الله و المعرفة الحقيقية حتى يستطعن مواجهة هذه الحرب الشعواء و التحصين نوعان نوع مظهرى او خارجى و النوع الثانى معنوى او داخلى
> اما التحصين الخارجى فهو مراعاة المسيح فى المظهر و اللبس و الالفاظ و التحرك و التصرفات
> اما الداخلى فهو اتخاذ المسيح مثلا اعلى فى الفكر و الاخلاق و بالتالى ستنطبع صورة المسيح علينا من الخارج و بالتالى لن تقوى قوى الجحيم علينا
> الرب يبارك حياتكم و يحافظ عليكم



*ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ليكى يا دونا
> وعلى فكرة
> الظاهرة دى ماكنتش موجودة زمان
> وانتشرت فى المجتمعات الشرقية بس
> لغياب الدور الرقابى فى الشارع.*



*ر أيك جميل ومرورك أجمل يا جوجو

ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

i'm christian قال:


> *انا مش عارفه ان كان المفروض اتكلم عن فكرة التحرش حتى بالاطفال فى وسط موضوعك يا دونا
> علشان دى بجد حاجه وحشه جدا جدا جدا
> والمفروض اننا نربي اطفالنا انهم مايقبلوش حاجه زى دى
> انا كنت تابعت فى مره عن ازاى نربي ولادنا على الحكايه دى حتى من خلال اللعب وياهم وكدا
> ...


*
لقد اثرتى نقطه فى غاية الاهميه واعتقد اننا سنعود لمناقشتها باستفاضه أن لم يكن فى موضوعى هذا فمن الممكن جداا فتح موضوع خاص بهذه النقطه
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

*والان أسمحوا لى أن أفك تثبيت ا لموضوع ليس لان المناقشه فى هذا الملف الشائك قد أنتهت ولكن السبب هو غياب استاذى الذى اثرى الموضوع كثيرا بمروره الدائم ومشاركاته  الثمينه الاستاذ الرائع مكرم زكى شنوده الحاضر الغائب والذى دائما ما أذكره فى صلاتى الخاصه راجيه من ربى أن يكون بخير وأن نجد من يطمئنا عليه .*


----------

